# Constant BSOD after a few weeks/months of new parts



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I still, and my manufacturing company, hasn't been able to find the problem and fix it for more than a few weeks/months. I have emails dating back to over a year ago, from Newegg, Cyberpower, tech support forums, trying to fix it. This computer has been nothing but hell.

Out of the box, new from newegg, the video card wasn't even in, and cords weren't hooked up. I hooked it up and such, and went to turn it on and the power supply didn't work. Got the computer exchanged for a new one right away (I wish I realized this is a very bad sign, and went with a different company other than Cyberpower) the exchange process took forever because newegg couldn't understand the issue, thought it was shipping problems, that made a video card fall out of it's slot. This was a year ago when I first purchased it.

I finally got a working computer, and this thing is great when it runs right. Ultra settings in all games, I can run as many programs as I need. But then 6 months after I got it exchanged, it started running loud, my videos started being laggy, and firefox would freeze and stutter, and it would shut down randomly. Then it started blue screening, seemingly randomly; sometimes watching videos, sometimes playing games, sometimes doing nothing on the desktop or idle. Slowly at first, once every few days, then it would be every day, then after a few weeks or a month all the time. I first talked to some IT about fixing it, and we couldn't find a solution.

What we did last time:

First week of blue screens:
Cleaned inside
Different Anti-Virus/scans
Updating drivers / driver sweeper, reinstalling
chkdsk made it stable for a few days at first
MemTest three times for 7+ passes and 0 errors
Video Stress test, no crashes, temps were decent

Later it was blue screening even in safe mode so we tried:
System restore made it stable for a day or two
System File checker, no errors
CPU stress test 0 errors 0 warnings after running 4-5 hours
MemTest again for longer 0 errors
Advanced Drive Fitness Test finished successfully 0x00

And then the computer wouldn't start at all. It blue screened after the windows loading screen, I wasn't able to boot to the win 7 CD to run repair, it loaded the files, got to the windows screen and blue screened. The computer was even freezing in BIOS.

At this point, I decided to just ship it back to my manufacturer for free tech maintenance. Cyberpower tech seems to not do their jobs well, or gives crappy, used parts. They couldn't figure out the problem, but eventually did and replaced the motherboard and harddrive, and reinstalled win 7. I got my computer back and it was great... for two weeks. Then it started blue screening, again. After all the problems I've had, I wrote an email, asking why this was happening to my computer. I had it sent in again for maintenance. They couldn't figure it out and called me on the phone, I had to tell them what i have tested, which parts passed the tests, etc. Eventually, I got an email saying there was a loose CPU in the computer, most likely caused by shipping.

I am not tech savvy so honestly I dont know if the CPU was loose and causing it, or if it's the crap parts Cyberpower uses (I've read horror stories similar to mine) or what. I have spent so much money in shipping this thing around trying to get it fixed, more than it is worth obviously...it is very frustrating. Sorry for the long post, but I wanted to give the details I could. I wish I knew more about the problem. I am at a loss and really need this computer to stay working. I cannot afford a new one, nor expensive parts for this one. My warranty is done with Cyberpower, so any fixing comes out of my pocket, which would be tough at the moment.

A friend that works at an IT place, suggested perhaps the parts just dont go together. He said to perhaps have new RAM put in and tested, and have a local shop test everything for compatibility. He also suggested I look up the bios or motherboard and see if they have BSOD problems. I'm hoping I can get help fixing it, as I cannot afford taking it in at the moment.

Is Windows 7 . . .
- x64
- Original OS
- OEM
- Age of the system is a year and a halfish to my understanding, with new random parts that are probably not new from Cyberpower
- The OS was last installed about 3 months ago.

· CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor 
· Video Card: ATI Radeon HD 5770 1GB 
· MotherBoard: Gigabyte GA-770T-USB3 Ultra Durable 3 
· Power Supply - Cooler Master Ultimate Series 700W ATX 

· System Manufacturer: Gigabyte
· Exact model number: GA-770T-USB3

Hopefully all the info is correct. Thanks for any help.


PS: I contacted Cyberpower, and this is what they had to say this time: 
"I do apologize for the problem you are experiencing with your computer. Try to remove any external usb devices you have plugged in and see if it would blue screen. You can also try reformatting the hard drive and reloading the operating system and drivers for the motherboard and video card then see if it would blue screen on you without installing any other software. This way we can determine it to be a hardware or software issue.
You are, unfortunately, out of our 1 year warranty period for this computer. If you purchased extended warranty, you can obtain warranty service from the company where you purchased your extended warranty from. The individual parts in the computer might also be covered for a period of greater for one year by the original manufacturer of those components. You would need to check with the manufacturers of those components for more detail on the warranty period."


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't seem to be able to edit, but I have things to add. Tonight it's been screwing up a few times and often. Today I've had 2-3 BSOD, 4-5 shut downs, and 2-3 freezes, where it just stops what i'm doing, and i can't move my mouse, and it stays on til i hard shut it down. I can tell a bit before it will BSOD/shutdown because my firefox will become freezey it seems.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi 
i will be looking at your dump files and post shortly


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

2 different causes 
Sys32.sys
ntkrnlmp.exe

ya that seems like a complicated issue that you have been having with "Cyberpower" 

First lets get started 
Press Windows Key + R 
type in ChkDsk \R 
Reboot
Download all the latest Drivers from gigabyte's website for your mother 
Uninstall all your current drivers 
Reboot
Install the latest Drivers

Run Driver Verifier for 36 hours and see if we get another BSOD 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

If we get another BSOD post the mini dump here 



As for your current hardware the only Issue I have is your power supply 
Coolermaster makes the most crapiest power supplies 
Would it be possible to get hold of another working power supply


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Do I want to uninstall even the new gigabyte drivers and reinstall also? And how do I uninstall my current drivers, in Device Manager? I do not want to mess anything up.

Also after a freeze, I got a windows bubbled that said something about a new device installed, an AMD Phenom II Processor, but it was freezing on the desktop during, so I couldn't see what it was.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Yup from the device manager 
Ofcourse after uninstalling the drivers your networking, audio will not work and your video will look like windows 98 

the msg you have gotten was prob for the AMD's cool and quiet 
I would also suggest you download that before hand from gigabyte's website


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Couple things to look at, Gigabyte Easy Tune is out of date.
gdrv.sys Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
If you use Easy tune to Overclock update to the latest version from the Gigabyte site found under Down loads/ Utility, if you do not use it uninstall.
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-770T-USB3 (rev. 1.0)

There are also 2 drivers listed as USB 3 hub device they should be the NEC usb drivers found on the Gigabyte site under Drivers/USB 3 > GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-770T-USB3 (rev. 1.0)
nusb3hub.sys Fri Nov 20 05:15:57 2009 (4B066C5D)
nusb3xhc.sys Fri Nov 20 05:16:01 2009 (4B066C61)



```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121411-16692-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03251000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03496670
Debug session time: Wed Dec 14 08:48:58.930 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:26.428
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff800035b8961, fffff88003b78db0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff800035b8961, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88003b78db0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2
fffff800`035b8961 8b4614          mov     eax,dword ptr [rsi+14h]

CONTEXT:  fffff88003b78db0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88003b78db0)
.cxr 0xfffff88003b78db0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000011
rdx=000000002d272c32 rsi=fff7f80003479f78 rdi=000000002d272cb8
rip=fffff800035b8961 rsp=fffff88003b79790 rbp=fffffa800924f060
 r8=0000000000000090  r9=fffff8a001940ffc r10=fffff8a001940ffc
r11=00000000000000ac r12=fffff80003479f70 r13=0000000000000000
r14=fffff80003479f78 r15=fffff8a001940f50
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010287
nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+0xc2:
fffff800`035b8961 8b4614          mov     eax,dword ptr [rsi+14h] ds:002b:fff7f800`03479f8c=????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  spoolsv.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 0000000000000000 to fffff800035b8961

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`03b79790 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+0xc2


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2
fffff800`035b8961 8b4614          mov     eax,dword ptr [rsi+14h]

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88003b78db0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ObLogSecurityDescriptor+c2

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88003b785f0 rbx=fffff80003418788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003251000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff800032cdc40 rsp=fffff88003b784e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff800035b8961  r9=fffff88003b78db0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88003b786e8 r12=fffff800032cced3 r13=fffff800034d6e28
r14=fffff800032ccac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`032cdc40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`03b784f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`03b784e8 fffff800`032cd1e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`035b8961 fffff880`03b78db0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`03b784f0 fffff800`032ccb3c : fffff880`03b79558 fffff880`03b78db0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`032f99f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`03b78630 fffff800`032f94fd : fffff800`034e8bdc 00000000`00000000 fffff800`03251000 fffff880`03b79558 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`03b78670 fffff800`032f82d5 : fffff800`03418788 fffff880`03b786e8 fffff880`03b79558 fffff800`03251000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`03b786a0 fffff800`03309361 : fffff880`03b79558 fffff880`03b78db0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`2d272cb8 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`03b78d80 fffff800`032cd2c2 : fffff880`03b79558 00000000`00000000 fffff880`03b79600 fff7f800`03479f78 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`03b79420 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bba000 fffff800`00bc4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03208000 fffff800`03251000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff800`03251000 fffff800`0383a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c75000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c75000 fffff880`00c89000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00ce7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00da7000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00da7000 fffff880`00dd1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00e00000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00f66000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f75000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fcc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00ff9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01076000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`0108a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0108a000 fffff880`010e8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`0115a000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0115a000 fffff880`011e3000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011fe000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0123d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01242000 fffff880`013e5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`01400000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01450000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01460000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01469000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`01472000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01472000 fffff880`0147d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01494000 fffff880`01587000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`01587000 fffff880`015e7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015f4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`0182e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`0182e000 fffff880`01878000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01878000 fffff880`018c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018cc000 fffff880`01906000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01918000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0195b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01971000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019a1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019c2000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04015000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04015000 fffff880`0401e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`0401e000 fffff880`0402d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`04035000 fffff880`0407a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`04083000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`040a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040b8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040d5000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040d5000 fffff880`040f0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`040f0000 fffff880`04104000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04104000 fffff880`04155000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04155000 fffff880`04161000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`0416c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0416c000 fffff880`0417b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`04199000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04199000 fffff880`041aa000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`041aa000 fffff880`041ce000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041f4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0421e000 fffff880`0422d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0422d000 fffff880`0423d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`0423d000 fffff880`04253000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`04277000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04283000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0428f000 fffff880`042e4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:21:58 2011 (4EA760B6)
fffff880`042e4000 fffff880`04314000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Fri Nov 20 05:16:01 2009 (4B066C61)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`0436b000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`043c1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`043c1000 fffff880`043ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0461e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0461e000 fffff880`04636000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`04663000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04663000 fffff880`046b1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`046b1000 fffff880`046d5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`046e9000 fffff880`0471f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0471f000 fffff880`047e8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`04824000 fffff880`04825f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`04831000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04831000 fffff880`04842000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04842000 fffff880`0484e000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04851000 fffff880`052a7000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:59:06 2011 (4EA7696A)
fffff880`052a7000 fffff880`0539b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0539b000 fffff880`053e1000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053e1000 fffff880`053fe000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`053fe000 fffff880`053ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561f000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`05632000 fffff880`05675000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05675000 fffff880`05689000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05689000 fffff880`0569b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0569b000 fffff880`056b2000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Fri Nov 20 05:15:57 2009 (4B066C5D)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`0570c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0570c000 fffff880`05721000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05721000 fffff880`0575d500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`0575e000 fffff880`0579b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0579b000 fffff880`057bd000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`057bd000 fffff880`057c2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`057c3000 fffff880`057e6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`057e6000 fffff880`057fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06819000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06819000 fffff880`06821080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06822000 fffff880`0682f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`0682f000 fffff880`0683d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`0684d000 fffff880`06b38a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06b39000 fffff880`06b45000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06b45000 fffff880`06b53000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06b53000 fffff880`06b61000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06b61000 fffff880`06b6d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b6d000 fffff880`06b76000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b76000 fffff880`06b89000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b89000 fffff880`06ba6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06ba6000 fffff880`06bc1000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06bc1000 fffff880`06bdbc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06bdc000 fffff880`06bea000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06bea000 fffff880`06bff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`07a31000 fffff880`07a43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07a43000 fffff880`07aac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07afa000 fffff880`07b2b000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`07b2b000 fffff880`07bd1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07bd1000 fffff880`07bdc000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`08086000 fffff880`0811e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Sep 29 00:03:02 2011 (4E83EDF6)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`00707000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019af000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`043c1000 fffff880`043ff000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fcc000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`0115a000 fffff880`011e3000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`0423d000 fffff880`04253000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05675000 fffff880`05689000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04015000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`07afa000 fffff880`07b2b000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00da7000 fffff880`00dd1000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04851000 fffff880`052a7000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:59:06 2011 (4EA7696A)
fffff880`0428f000 fffff880`042e4000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Tue Oct 25 21:21:58 2011 (4EA760B6)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0561f000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`041aa000 fffff880`041ce000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04199000 fffff880`041aa000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`0461e000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`00707000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00ce7000 fffff880`00da7000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01971000 fffff880`019a1000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c89000 fffff880`00ce7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010e8000 fffff880`0115a000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0422d000 fffff880`0423d000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06b45000 fffff880`06b53000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0417b000 fffff880`04199000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0416c000 fffff880`0417b000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0195b000 fffff880`01971000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0579b000 fffff880`057bd000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06b6d000 fffff880`06b76000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b61000 fffff880`06b6d000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b76000 fffff880`06b89000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b39000 fffff880`06b45000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052a7000 fffff880`0539b000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`0539b000 fffff880`053e1000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`046e9000 fffff880`0471f000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01076000 fffff880`0108a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0102a000 fffff880`01076000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01211000 fffff880`0121b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0195b000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0182e000 fffff880`01878000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff800`03208000 fffff800`03251000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04824000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06819000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06819000 fffff880`06821080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06bdc000 fffff880`06bea000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0471f000 fffff880`047e8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01918000 fffff880`01921000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`0421e000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0421e000 fffff880`0422d000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0682f000 fffff880`0683d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bba000 fffff800`00bc4000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05632000 fffff880`05675000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`01400000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`0142b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`057bd000 fffff880`057c2200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06bea000 fffff880`06bff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`057c3000 fffff880`057e6000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c68000 fffff880`00c75000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06b53000 fffff880`06b61000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0401e000 fffff880`0402d000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06822000 fffff880`0682f000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0461e000 fffff880`04636000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`04636000 fffff880`04663000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`04663000 fffff880`046b1000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`046b1000 fffff880`046d5000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01472000 fffff880`0147d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fd5000 fffff880`00fdf000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0108a000 fffff880`010e8000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`0416c000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01906000 fffff880`01918000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01494000 fffff880`01587000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`04277000 fffff880`04283000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`00dd1000 fffff880`00e00000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0570c000 fffff880`05721000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`040a9000 fffff880`040b8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04035000 fffff880`0407a000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01587000 fffff880`015e7000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0147d000 fffff880`0148e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04155000 fffff880`04161000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03251000 fffff800`0383a000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01242000 fffff880`013e5000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019d7000 fffff880`019e0000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0569b000 fffff880`056b2000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Fri Nov 20 05:15:57 2009 (4B066C5D)
fffff880`042e4000 fffff880`04314000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Fri Nov 20 05:16:01 2009 (4B066C61)
fffff880`04083000 fffff880`040a9000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`053e1000 fffff880`053fe000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01211000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07b2b000 fffff880`07bd1000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0575e000 fffff880`0579b000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c75000 fffff880`00c89000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04253000 fffff880`04277000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`011e3000 fffff880`011fe000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00ff9000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04104000 fffff880`04155000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`01469000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01469000 fffff880`01472000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018cc000 fffff880`01906000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`057e6000 fffff880`057fe000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04314000 fffff880`0436b000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`05721000 fffff880`0575d500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`0684d000 fffff880`06b38a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`07bd1000 fffff880`07bdc000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04842000 fffff880`0484e000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040b8000 fffff880`040d5000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018c4000 fffff880`018cc000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`08086000 fffff880`0811e000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07a43000 fffff880`07aac000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07a00000 fffff880`07a31000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`053fe000 fffff880`053ff480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`0182e000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`07a31000 fffff880`07a43000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015e7000 fffff880`015f4000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0123d000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`040f0000 fffff880`04104000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00400000 fffff960`0040a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`041ce000 fffff880`041f4000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05689000 fffff880`0569b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06bc1000 fffff880`06bdbc80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06b89000 fffff880`06ba6000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`04824000 fffff880`04825f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04831000 fffff880`04842000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`0570c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04826000 fffff880`04831000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0436b000 fffff880`043c1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06ba6000 fffff880`06bc1000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0142b000 fffff880`01450000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01878000 fffff880`018c4000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`040d5000 fffff880`040f0000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01450000 fffff880`01460000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00f66000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f66000 fffff880`00f75000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0407a000 fffff880`04083000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Thu Sep 29 00:03:02 2011 (4E83EDF6)
fffff880`04015000 fffff880`0401e000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fcc000 fffff880`00fd5000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019c2000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019a1000 fffff880`019af000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019af000 fffff880`019bb000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019d7000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`035b8961 fffff880`03b78db0 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3419
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2798]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-770T-USB3
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:
```


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've apparently done something wrong with the drivers, Catalyst Control Center: Monitoring keeps crashing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you update the video driver?

Update Microsoft .net> Download .NET Framework


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was good for most of the night, but I got a BSOD. I had been playing a game + had firefox open while the driver verifier was running, hopefully that didn't help cause it. But here is the dump file.

My system is noticeably more sluggish, often. And it's freezing up a bit, it never did that before. I'm not sure if that helps.

I hope I got all the drivers reinstalled correctly and everything.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yahoo Messenger caused win32k.sys to crash.

See if there is newer version of Yahoo Messenger available.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121811-23212-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03209000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0344e670
Debug session time: Sun Dec 18 08:24:47.301 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:10:33.356
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.......................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.......
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960001ae92b, fffff8800a11dfb0, 0}

Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff960001ae92b, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff8800a11dfb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab
fffff960`001ae92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h

CONTEXT:  fffff8800a11dfb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff8800a11dfb0)
.cxr 0xfffff8800a11dfb0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8800a11e960
rdx=fffff900c02100e0 rsi=0000000000000510 rdi=0000000001050ab4
rip=fffff960001ae92b rsp=fffff8800a11e990 rbp=000000000000001f
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000ab4 r10=0000000000000027
r11=fffff8800a11e988 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010282
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab:
fffff960`001ae92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h ds:002b:00000000`00000070=????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  YahooMessenger

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff960001a5e80 to fffff960001ae92b

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`0a11e990 fffff960`001a5e80 : 00000000`00000510 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c206b2a0 fffff960`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab
fffff880`0a11e9f0 fffff960`001a55af : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0863a420 00000000`00000000 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x200
fffff880`0a11ea70 fffff800`0355ba81 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0863a400 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`0a11eaa0 fffff800`0353d48c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`085f7b00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4d1
fffff880`0a11eba0 fffff800`03284ed3 : fffffa80`085f7b30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0863a420 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x138
fffff880`0a11ec20 00000000`770215da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0008e318 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x770215da


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab
fffff960`001ae92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ecdcd5a

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff8800a11dfb0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff8800a11d7f0 rbx=fffff800033d0788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003209000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003285c40 rsp=fffff8800a11d6e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff960001ae92b  r9=fffff8800a11dfb0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800a11d8e8 r12=fffff80003284ed3 r13=fffff8000348ee28
r14=fffff80003284ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03285c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`0a11d6f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0a11d6e8 fffff800`032851e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001ae92b fffff880`0a11dfb0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0a11d6f0 fffff800`03284b3c : fffff880`0a11e758 fffff880`0a11dfb0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`032b19f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0a11d830 fffff800`032b14fd : fffff800`034a16f8 fffff800`033e1ce8 fffff800`03209000 fffff880`0a11e758 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`0a11d870 fffff800`032b02d5 : fffff800`033d0788 fffff880`0a11d8e8 fffff880`0a11e758 fffff800`03209000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0a11d8a0 fffff800`032c1361 : fffff880`0a11e758 fffff880`0a11dfb0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`01050ab4 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`0a11df80 fffff800`032852c2 : fffff880`0a11e758 00000000`00000000 fffff880`0a11e800 00000000`00000510 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`0a11e620 fffff800`03283e3a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000070 fffff880`0a11e800 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`0a11e800 fffff960`001ae92b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000001f 00000000`00000510 fffff900`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a11e800)
fffff880`0a11e990 fffff960`001a5e80 : 00000000`00000510 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c206b2a0 fffff960`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab
fffff880`0a11e9f0 fffff960`001a55af : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0863a420 00000000`00000000 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x200
fffff880`0a11ea70 fffff800`0355ba81 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0863a400 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`0a11eaa0 fffff800`0353d48c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`085f7b00 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4d1
fffff880`0a11eba0 fffff800`03284ed3 : fffffa80`085f7b30 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0863a420 00000000`00000000 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x138
fffff880`0a11ec20 00000000`770215da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`0a11ec20)
00000000`0008e318 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x770215da
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bc8000 fffff800`00bd2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03209000 fffff800`037f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`037f2000 fffff800`0383b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c1c000 fffff880`00c29000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c29000 fffff880`00c3d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c3d000 fffff880`00c9b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00d5b000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d5b000 fffff880`00dff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f34000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f3d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f47000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f47000 fffff880`00f7a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00f7a000 fffff880`00f87000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f9c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fb1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fb1000 fffff880`00ffd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01025000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01025000 fffff880`011c8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011ee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011fd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01245000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01245000 fffff880`0124e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`012ad000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`012ad000 fffff880`012c8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`012c8000 fffff880`0133a000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0133a000 fffff880`0134b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0134b000 fffff880`01355000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`01377000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01377000 fffff880`01400000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`014db000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`014e6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`014e7000 fffff880`015da000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015eb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015eb000 fffff880`015f8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`016ad000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016bd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016bd000 fffff880`016cb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`016d1000 fffff880`018d5000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`0191f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`0196b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01973000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`019ad000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019bf000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019c8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019f2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fb000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`03e28000 fffff880`03e7f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`03e7f000 fffff880`03e8a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ee0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`03ee0000 fffff880`03ef1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`03ef1000 fffff880`03f2f000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`03f2f000 fffff880`03f3b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f58000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03f58000 fffff880`03f76000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03f76000 fffff880`03f85000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03f95000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`03f95000 fffff880`03fab000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fcf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`03fcf000 fffff880`03fdb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04055000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040b4000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040b4000 fffff880`040cf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`040cf000 fffff880`040e3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`040e3000 fffff880`04134000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04134000 fffff880`04140000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04140000 fffff880`0414b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04178000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04178000 fffff880`04189000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`04189000 fffff880`041ad000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`041ad000 fffff880`041d3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041e8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041f1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04817000 fffff880`0527d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`0527d000 fffff880`05371000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05371000 fffff880`053b7000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`053b7000 fffff880`053db000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`053db000 fffff880`053dcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0561c000 fffff880`0564b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0564b000 fffff880`05666000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05666000 fffff880`05687000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05687000 fffff880`056a1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056b0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`056b0000 fffff880`056b1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`056f5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`056f5000 fffff880`05709000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05709000 fffff880`0571b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05732000 fffff880`0578c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0578c000 fffff880`057a1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`057a1000 fffff880`057dd500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`057de000 fffff880`057fc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`068c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`068d0000 fffff880`0690d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0690d000 fffff880`0692f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0692f000 fffff880`06934200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`06958000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`06958000 fffff880`06977000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`06977000 fffff880`06998000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`06998000 fffff880`069b0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`069b0000 fffff880`069e6000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`069e6000 fffff880`069fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06a10000 fffff880`06cfba00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06cfc000 fffff880`06d08000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06d08000 fffff880`06d16000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06d16000 fffff880`06d22000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d22000 fffff880`06d2b000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d2b000 fffff880`06d3e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06d3e000 fffff880`06d5b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06d5b000 fffff880`06d75c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d84000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d84000 fffff880`06d9d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d9d000 fffff880`06da5080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06da6000 fffff880`06dc1000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06dc1000 fffff880`06dce000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06dce000 fffff880`06ddc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06ddc000 fffff880`06dea000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06dea000 fffff880`06dff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`078a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`078a6000 fffff880`078b1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`078b1000 fffff880`078e2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`078ee000 fffff880`0793c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0793c000 fffff880`07960000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`07960000 fffff880`07991000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`07991000 fffff880`079a3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c19000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`07c71000 fffff880`07c7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`07c7e000 fffff880`07ce7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07ce7000 fffff880`07d7f000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07d7f000 fffff880`07d88000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff880`07d88000 fffff880`07db9000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`07db9000 fffff880`07dea000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04055000 fffff880`04085000   nusb3xhc.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00030000
fffff880`0571b000 fffff880`05732000   nusb3hub.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00017000
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`03ef1000 fffff880`03f2f000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00edd000 fffff880`00f34000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01377000 fffff880`01400000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03f95000 fffff880`03fab000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`056f5000 fffff880`05709000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`041d3000 fffff880`041e8000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ec0000 fffff880`00ecb000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`07960000 fffff880`07991000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`07c71000 fffff880`07c7c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00ec0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04817000 fffff880`0527d000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04055000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`06958000 fffff880`06977000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`04189000 fffff880`041ad000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016bd000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`04178000 fffff880`04189000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`057de000 fffff880`057fc000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00780000 fffff960`007a7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`019c8000 fffff880`019f2000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00c9b000 fffff880`00d5b000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01650000 fffff880`01680000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c3d000 fffff880`00c9b000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`012c8000 fffff880`0133a000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`03f85000 fffff880`03f95000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06d08000 fffff880`06d16000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0415a000 fffff880`04178000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`0414b000 fffff880`0415a000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0163a000 fffff880`01650000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0690d000 fffff880`0692f000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06d22000 fffff880`06d2b000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d16000 fffff880`06d22000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06d2b000 fffff880`06d3e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06cfc000 fffff880`06d08000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`0527d000 fffff880`05371000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05371000 fffff880`053b7000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`069b0000 fffff880`069e6000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01011000 fffff880`01025000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00fb1000 fffff880`00ffd000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0134b000 fffff880`01355000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0163a000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`0191f000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`07d7f000 fffff880`07d88000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`037f2000 fffff800`0383b000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`053b7000 fffff880`053db000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06d84000 fffff880`06d9d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06d9d000 fffff880`06da5080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06d76000 fffff880`06d84000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`068c9000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019bf000 fffff880`019c8000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`03f58000 fffff880`03f76000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`03f76000 fffff880`03f85000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06dce000 fffff880`06ddc000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bc8000 fffff800`00bd2000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`056b2000 fffff880`056f5000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`012ad000 fffff880`012c8000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0692f000 fffff880`06934200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06dea000 fffff880`06dff000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06935000 fffff880`06958000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c1c000 fffff880`00c29000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06ddc000 fffff880`06dea000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`056a1000 fffff880`056b0000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06dc1000 fffff880`06dce000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e73000 fffff880`00e8d000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`069e6000 fffff880`069fe000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`016ad000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`078ee000 fffff880`0793c000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0793c000 fffff880`07960000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`014db000 fffff880`014e6000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f3d000 fffff880`00f47000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0124f000 fffff880`012ad000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04140000 fffff880`0414b000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019ad000 fffff880`019bf000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014e7000 fffff880`015da000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`03fcf000 fffff880`03fdb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`0561c000 fffff880`0564b000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0578c000 fffff880`057a1000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`011ee000 fffff880`011fd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01245000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015da000 fffff880`015eb000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04134000 fffff880`04140000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03209000 fffff800`037f2000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01025000 fffff880`011c8000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`019f2000 fffff880`019fb000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c19000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`07db9000 fffff880`07dea000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`011c8000 fffff880`011ee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03f3b000 fffff880`03f58000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00f87000 fffff880`00f9c000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f47000 fffff880`00f7a000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e5c000 fffff880`00e63000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e63000 fffff880`00e73000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0133a000 fffff880`0134b000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`078a6000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`068d0000 fffff880`0690d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c29000 fffff880`00c3d000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`03fab000 fffff880`03fcf000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`0564b000 fffff880`05666000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05666000 fffff880`05687000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05687000 fffff880`056a1000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`040e3000 fffff880`04134000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014d2000 fffff880`014db000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01973000 fffff880`019ad000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`06998000 fffff880`069b0000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`03e28000 fffff880`03e7f000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`057a1000 fffff880`057dd500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`06a10000 fffff880`06cfba00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`078a6000 fffff880`078b1000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`03f2f000 fffff880`03f3b000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040b4000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`0196b000 fffff880`01973000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07ce7000 fffff880`07d7f000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07c7e000 fffff880`07ce7000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`078b1000 fffff880`078e2000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`056b0000 fffff880`056b1480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016d1000 fffff880`018d5000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`07991000 fffff880`079a3000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015eb000 fffff880`015f8000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01355000 fffff880`01377000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`040cf000 fffff880`040e3000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`041ad000 fffff880`041d3000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05709000 fffff880`0571b000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06d5b000 fffff880`06d75c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06d3e000 fffff880`06d5b000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`053db000 fffff880`053dcf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`03ee0000 fffff880`03ef1000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05732000 fffff880`0578c000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`03e7f000 fffff880`03e8a000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`03e8a000 fffff880`03ee0000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06da6000 fffff880`06dc1000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00f7a000 fffff880`00f87000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`016bd000 fffff880`016cb000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00f9c000 fffff880`00fb1000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e5c000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0191f000 fffff880`0196b000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`040b4000 fffff880`040cf000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d5b000 fffff880`00dff000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c0f000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01245000 fffff880`0124e000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000e0000 fffff960`003f4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041f1000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f34000 fffff880`00f3d000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`06977000 fffff880`06998000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`07d88000 fffff880`07db9000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`04055000 fffff880`04085000   nusb3xhc.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00030000
fffff880`0571b000 fffff880`05732000   nusb3hub.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00017000
fffff880`07c00000 fffff880`07c71000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01680000 fffff880`0168e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`0168e000 fffff880`0169a000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0169a000 fffff880`016a3000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`016a3000 fffff880`016b6000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001ae92b fffff880`0a11dfb0 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3419
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2798]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-770T-USB3
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

As for the system freezing and lagging
When you were updating the drivers, did you make sure to download the latest Chipset Drivers and installed them?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Updating from 11.0 to 11.5 now


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

loda117 said:


> As for the system freezing and lagging
> When you were updating the drivers, did you make sure to download the latest Chipset Drivers and installed them?


Hmm interesting, I just went and downloaded and installed again to be sure, and this is what was causing CCC to stop responding apparently. I ran one setup in the chipset folder, and during setup it popped up that it stopped responding.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

And shortly after, I froze up and had to hard shut down. It froze and/or restarted itself a few times, with CCC crashing each time.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Driver Verifier will be causing the slowness(providing you still have it enabled).

Would not surprise me for CCC to stop responding during the chipset install, probably a good idea to close it and any other unneeded program before instal the drivers.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Wrench wouldn't it be better to turn off the driver verifier and install the chipset drivers 
Then turn it back on? 
Also I agree, cleanboot would be an ideal thing to do 
Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes driver verifier should also be off when installing drivers.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I intended to ask about Driver Verifier, but I haven't been able to stay on that computer to post, so I'm on a different one. I was going to ask if I should keep it going, but I did indeed install chipset without thinking. I created a restore point just before I installed the driver, would it be a good idea to do that or would it not make a difference.

The computer isn't stable at the moment, it's crashed a bunch and blue screened twice. I managed to get the two blue screen dump files on a jump drive that I will attach. Though, was it my fault it's blue screening now, and how should I fix it if so?


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

first one is firefox 
boot into save mode and uninstall firefox and reinstall 

2nd is dxgmms1.sys
mostly caused by the Videocard hardware or the drivers 
lets apply this hotfix 
The October 2009 stability and reliability update for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 is available.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

loda117 said:


> first one is firefox
> boot into save mode and uninstall firefox and reinstall
> 
> 2nd is dxgmms1.sys
> ...


I have re-read your first post 
and i think we over looked at one most important thing 


> The computer was even freezing in BIOS.


that my friend is def hardware issue


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

loda117 said:


> 2nd is dxgmms1.sys
> mostly caused by the Videocard hardware or the drivers
> lets apply this hotfix
> The October 2009 stability and reliability update for Windows 7 and Windows Server 2008 R2 is available.


It says the update is not applicable to my computer.





loda117 said:


> Also I agree, cleanboot would be an ideal thing to do
> Perform a clean startup to determine whether background programs are interfering with your game or program


Is this something I should do now, and if so do I let it auto apply fixes or choose it myself?




loda117 said:


> I have re-read your first post
> and i think we over looked at one most important thing
> 
> that my friend is def hardware issue


I haven't tried going into the BIOS yet, after Cyberpower replaced parts, however. This was before I got a new HD and motherboard, and a clean OS.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

Cleanboot is always good to do so i would recommend you do that first 

Did you select the right file for your OS? 
make sure you select the 32bit if your OS is 32bit
If your OS is 64bit then select the 64bit


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

loda117 said:


> Cleanboot is always good to do so i would recommend you do that first
> 
> Did you select the right file for your OS?
> make sure you select the 32bit if your OS is 32bit
> If your OS is 64bit then select the 64bit


I tried both that were available for 64bit.


----------



## loda117 (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm interesting 
lets go with cleanboot first
then wait to see when we get a BSOD


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm, I have been having several shut downs; my screen will go black, and the computer will restart itself. Instead of blue screening and freezing up.

Oh and mins later, a blue screen. dump file included.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Same 2 players as before, Yahoo Messenger caused a fault in win32k.sys.

Shutting Down and restarting sounds more like a Power Supply issue. 


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\121911-18938-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03205000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0344a670
Debug session time: Mon Dec 19 02:33:55.124 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:10.248
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff960000ce92b, fffff88009580fb0, 0}

Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff960000ce92b, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88009580fb0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab
fffff960`000ce92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h

CONTEXT:  fffff88009580fb0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88009580fb0)
.cxr 0xfffff88009580fb0
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff88009581960
rdx=fffff900c02135f0 rsi=000000000000016c rdi=0000000001050cea
rip=fffff960000ce92b rsp=fffff88009581990 rbp=000000000000001f
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=0000000000000cea r10=0000000000000027
r11=fffff88009581988 r12=0000000000000001 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010282
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab:
fffff960`000ce92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h ds:002b:00000000`00000070=????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  YahooMessenger

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff960000c5e80 to fffff960000ce92b

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`09581990 fffff960`000c5e80 : 00000000`0000016c 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c202c8f0 fffff960`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab
fffff880`095819f0 fffff960`000c55af : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a1c2650 00000000`00000000 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x200
fffff880`09581a70 fffff800`03557a81 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a1c2600 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`09581aa0 fffff800`0353948c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a241700 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4d1
fffff880`09581ba0 fffff800`03280ed3 : fffffa80`0a241730 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a1c2650 00000000`00b733d8 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x138
fffff880`09581c20 00000000`76eb15da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0008e318 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76eb15da


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab
fffff960`000ce92b f7407000000080  test    dword ptr [rax+70h],80000000h

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: win32k

IMAGE_NAME:  win32k.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4ecdcd5a

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88009580fb0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff880095807f0 rbx=fffff800033cc788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff80003205000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003281c40 rsp=fffff880095806e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff960000ce92b  r9=fffff88009580fb0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff880095808e8 r12=fffff80003280ed3 r13=fffff8000348ae28
r14=fffff80003280ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03281c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`095806f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`095806e8 fffff800`032811e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`000ce92b fffff880`09580fb0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`095806f0 fffff800`03280b3c : fffff880`09581758 fffff880`09580fb0 00000000`00000000 fffff800`032ad9f0 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`09580830 fffff800`032ad4fd : fffff800`0349d6f8 fffff800`033ddce8 fffff800`03205000 fffff880`09581758 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`09580870 fffff800`032ac2d5 : fffff800`033cc788 fffff880`095808e8 fffff880`09581758 fffff800`03205000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`095808a0 fffff800`032bd361 : fffff880`09581758 fffff880`09580fb0 fffff880`00000000 00000000`01050cea : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`09580f80 fffff800`032812c2 : fffff880`09581758 00000000`00000000 fffff880`09581800 00000000`0000016c : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`09581620 fffff800`0327fe3a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000070 fffff880`09581800 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`09581800 fffff960`000ce92b : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0000001f 00000000`0000016c fffff900`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x23a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09581800)
fffff880`09581990 fffff960`000c5e80 : 00000000`0000016c 00000000`00000000 fffff900`c202c8f0 fffff960`00000000 : win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+0x2ab
fffff880`095819f0 fffff960`000c55af : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a1c2650 00000000`00000000 : win32k!GdiProcessCallout+0x200
fffff880`09581a70 fffff800`03557a81 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a1c2600 : win32k!W32pProcessCallout+0x6b
fffff880`09581aa0 fffff800`0353948c : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0a241700 00000000`00000000 : nt!PspExitThread+0x4d1
fffff880`09581ba0 fffff800`03280ed3 : fffffa80`0a241730 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0a1c2650 00000000`00b733d8 : nt!NtTerminateProcess+0x138
fffff880`09581c20 00000000`76eb15da : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`09581c20)
00000000`0008e318 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x76eb15da
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00bd5000 fffff800`00bdf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03205000 fffff800`037ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`037ee000 fffff800`03837000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c43000 fffff880`00c50000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c64000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00cc2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cc2000 fffff880`00d82000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d82000 fffff880`00dde000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00f5f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f6e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00fc5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fce000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fd8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00ffc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`01002000 fffff880`0104e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0104e000 fffff880`01062000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`010c0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`010c0000 fffff880`01132000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`01154000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01154000 fffff880`011dd000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013e6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01419000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`01422000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`0142d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0143e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0143e000 fffff880`0144b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0145b000 fffff880`0154e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`015ae000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015ae000 fffff880`015d9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015fe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`01837000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01837000 fffff880`01881000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`01881000 fffff880`018cd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`0190f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01921000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0192a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01964000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01964000 fffff880`0197a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`019aa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04026000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`0403b000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04044000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0408e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0408e000 fffff880`04097000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040bd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`040bd000 fffff880`040cc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`040cc000 fffff880`040e9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`040e9000 fffff880`04104000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`04104000 fffff880`04118000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04118000 fffff880`04169000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`04169000 fffff880`04175000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`04175000 fffff880`04180000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`0418f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`041ad000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`041ad000 fffff880`041be000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`041be000 fffff880`041e2000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`0420b000 fffff880`04260000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`04260000 fffff880`04354000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04354000 fffff880`043aa000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043b9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`043b9000 fffff880`043c9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043df000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043eb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04857000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`04857000 fffff880`04862000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04862000 fffff880`04873000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`04873000 fffff880`048b1000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`048b2000 fffff880`05318000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`05318000 fffff880`0535e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`0535e000 fffff880`05382000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`05382000 fffff880`053b3000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`053b3000 fffff880`053b4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`053b5000 fffff880`053c1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053de000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053fc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`05618000 fffff880`05647000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05647000 fffff880`05662000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05662000 fffff880`05683000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05683000 fffff880`0569d000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`0569d000 fffff880`056ac000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`056ac000 fffff880`056ad480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`056ae000 fffff880`056f1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`056f1000 fffff880`05705000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05705000 fffff880`05717000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05717000 fffff880`05730000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`05730000 fffff880`0578a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`0578a000 fffff880`0579f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`0579f000 fffff880`057db500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06231000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`06243000 fffff880`0630c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`0630c000 fffff880`0632a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`0632a000 fffff880`06342000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06342000 fffff880`0636f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0636f000 fffff880`063bd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`063bd000 fffff880`063e1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`06850000 fffff880`0688d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0688d000 fffff880`068af000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`068af000 fffff880`068b4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`068b5000 fffff880`068d8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`068d8000 fffff880`068f9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`068f9000 fffff880`0690e000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0690e000 fffff880`06926000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06926000 fffff880`0695c000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0695c000 fffff880`069f4000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c1f000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06f0ca00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06f0d000 fffff880`06f19000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06f19000 fffff880`06f27000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06f27000 fffff880`06f33000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06f33000 fffff880`06f3c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06f3c000 fffff880`06f4f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f4f000 fffff880`06f6c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06f6c000 fffff880`06f86c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06f87000 fffff880`06f95000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06f95000 fffff880`06fae000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fae000 fffff880`06fb6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06fb7000 fffff880`06fc5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06fc5000 fffff880`06fe0000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`06fe0000 fffff880`06fed000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06fed000 fffff880`06ffb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`07869000 fffff880`07872000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff880`07872000 fffff880`078a3000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)
fffff880`078cb000 fffff880`07971000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`07971000 fffff880`0797c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0797c000 fffff880`079ad000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`079ad000 fffff880`079bf000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0a8b2000 fffff880`0a923000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0a923000 fffff880`0a92e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00314000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019cd000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019e0000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`04873000 fffff880`048b1000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f6e000 fffff880`00fc5000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01154000 fffff880`011dd000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`043c9000 fffff880`043df000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`056f1000 fffff880`05705000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04026000 fffff880`0403b000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ea4000 fffff880`00eaf000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06231000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`0a923000 fffff880`0a92e000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e9b000 fffff880`00ea4000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`048b2000 fffff880`05318000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`0420b000 fffff880`04260000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`06c00000 fffff880`06c1f000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`041be000 fffff880`041e2000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`019e0000 fffff880`019e7000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`041ad000 fffff880`041be000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`0630c000 fffff880`0632a000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`00630000 fffff960`00657000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`0162a000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cc2000 fffff880`00d82000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0197a000 fffff880`019aa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c64000 fffff880`00cc2000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`010c0000 fffff880`01132000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`043b9000 fffff880`043c9000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06f19000 fffff880`06f27000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`041ad000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`04180000 fffff880`0418f000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01964000 fffff880`0197a000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0688d000 fffff880`068af000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06f33000 fffff880`06f3c000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06f27000 fffff880`06f33000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06f3c000 fffff880`06f4f000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06f0d000 fffff880`06f19000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04260000 fffff880`04354000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`05318000 fffff880`0535e000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`06926000 fffff880`0695c000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`0104e000 fffff880`01062000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01002000 fffff880`0104e000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`0122c000 fffff880`01236000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0192a000 fffff880`01964000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01837000 fffff880`01881000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`07869000 fffff880`07872000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`037ee000 fffff800`03837000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`0535e000 fffff880`05382000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06f95000 fffff880`06fae000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06fae000 fffff880`06fb6080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06f87000 fffff880`06f95000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06243000 fffff880`0630c000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01921000 fffff880`0192a000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`053de000 fffff880`053fc000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`043aa000 fffff880`043b9000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06fed000 fffff880`06ffb000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00bd5000 fffff800`00bdf000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`056ae000 fffff880`056f1000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0121b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`015ae000 fffff880`015d9000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`068af000 fffff880`068b4200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`068f9000 fffff880`0690e000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`068b5000 fffff880`068d8000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c43000 fffff880`00c50000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06fb7000 fffff880`06fc5000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0569d000 fffff880`056ac000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06fe0000 fffff880`06fed000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e81000 fffff880`00e9b000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`0632a000 fffff880`06342000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`06342000 fffff880`0636f000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`0636f000 fffff880`063bd000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`063bd000 fffff880`063e1000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`01422000 fffff880`0142d000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fce000 fffff880`00fd8000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01062000 fffff880`010c0000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`04175000 fffff880`04180000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0190f000 fffff880`01921000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`0145b000 fffff880`0154e000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`043df000 fffff880`043eb000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`05618000 fffff880`05647000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`0578a000 fffff880`0579f000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`040bd000 fffff880`040cc000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`04049000 fffff880`0408e000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`0154e000 fffff880`015ae000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`0142d000 fffff880`0143e000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`04169000 fffff880`04175000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03205000 fffff800`037ee000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01243000 fffff880`013e6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0162a000 fffff880`01633000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05717000 fffff880`05730000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`05382000 fffff880`053b3000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`04097000 fffff880`040bd000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`053c1000 fffff880`053de000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e40000 fffff880`00e55000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e33000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e6a000 fffff880`00e71000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e71000 fffff880`00e81000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`0121b000 fffff880`0122c000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`078cb000 fffff880`07971000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`06850000 fffff880`0688d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c50000 fffff880`00c64000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00fd8000 fffff880`00ffc000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`05647000 fffff880`05662000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`05662000 fffff880`05683000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`05683000 fffff880`0569d000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04118000 fffff880`04169000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`019f5000 fffff880`019fe000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01410000 fffff880`01419000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`01419000 fffff880`01422000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018d5000 fffff880`0190f000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`0690e000 fffff880`06926000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04857000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`0579f000 fffff880`057db500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`06c21000 fffff880`06f0ca00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`07971000 fffff880`0797c000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`053b5000 fffff880`053c1000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`040cc000 fffff880`040e9000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018cd000 fffff880`018d5000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0a8b2000 fffff880`0a923000   spsys    spsys.sys    Mon May 11 13:20:58 2009 (4A085E7A)
fffff880`0695c000 fffff880`069f4000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07800000 fffff880`07869000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0797c000 fffff880`079ad000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`056ac000 fffff880`056ad480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01633000 fffff880`01837000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`079ad000 fffff880`079bf000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0143e000 fffff880`0144b000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01132000 fffff880`01154000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`04104000 fffff880`04118000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00450000 fffff960`0045a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04026000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05705000 fffff880`05717000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06f6c000 fffff880`06f86c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06f4f000 fffff880`06f6c000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`053b3000 fffff880`053b4f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`04862000 fffff880`04873000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`05730000 fffff880`0578a000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04857000 fffff880`04862000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`04354000 fffff880`043aa000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`06fc5000 fffff880`06fe0000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Thu Mar 10 23:37:16 2011 (4D79A6FC)
fffff880`00e33000 fffff880`00e40000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019e7000 fffff880`019f5000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`015d9000 fffff880`015fe000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e55000 fffff880`00e6a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d82000 fffff880`00dde000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`01881000 fffff880`018cd000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`040e9000 fffff880`04104000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01410000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00ebb000 fffff880`00f5f000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f5f000 fffff880`00f6e000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`0408e000 fffff880`04097000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`00314000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`0403b000 fffff880`04044000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fc5000 fffff880`00fce000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`068d8000 fffff880`068f9000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`07872000 fffff880`078a3000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:32 2010 (4CE7A654)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019aa000 fffff880`019b8000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019b8000 fffff880`019c4000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019cd000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`019cd000 fffff880`019e0000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`000ce92b fffff880`09580fb0 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3419
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2798]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-770T-USB3
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmm why would yahoo messenger be causing that. I have stopped using it, it's my means of communicating though.

I was afraid it would be the power supply, since it was even bad before i got it replaced the first time. I do not have another PSU, nor know what kind I would need to buy. I'll need to replace it I assume.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

When it's hardware related sometimes the drivers named in the bsod are accurate, rather the last windows has a record of doing something as the crash occurs.

PSU's >Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Oops I didn't notice it was already narrowed down, thank you very much!


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

My computer shut down last night and will not come on now, so the PSU is indeed dead. I have a few concerns, before I buy a new one. I've put so much money into this thing, i'm wondering if it's worth it. I'm hoping you can give me your professional opinion, which I'm already trusting 100% more than my Cyberpower tech, thank you by the way lol.

Could it have been the faulty power supply the whole time, since 6 months ago? The blue screens used to be all the time, instead of just shut downs and few blue screens I had now. Also could it have been the psu when they replaced the motherboard/HD and new OS, had it working for a few weeks/months, then die again?

I was debating just getting a whole new tower in the future. I could do that, or mix parts with this one and build my own, or get a PSU for this one and hope it's just that. I would like to have it working for at least a damn year instead of weeks/months. This computer rocks, I really dont want other parts to go bad nor cost me too much more money.

So yeah the main question is, is it likely I can buy a PSU and put it in and have it work, or is there still a huge possibility it could be other things causing it to BSOD so much?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It very well could be a bad PSU, what's called dirty power that's voltages that fluctuate very quickly up and down by only a few 10ths' of a volt or power that is not properly rectified to DC from AC can damage components on the motherboard video card and ram.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna go ahead and buy a PSU, if it still blue screens, I may be back for help, because this forum is great. I'm really hoping it solves the issues... if not, I'm not sure what I'll decide to do. Thanks very much.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Let us know how it goes


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got the new PSU in and I am up and running, so far so good. Now to just wait and see if I blue screen again; if I do soon, shall I post in this same thread? Thank you guys again very much.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I spoke too soon; one BSOD, one shutdown, one freeze. Damn computer, I am getting mostly computer accessories/games/etc for Christmas too, rotten timing.


No rush, Happy Holidays and all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you ever remove the Gigabyte Easytune software?
gdrv.sys is still listed as out of date, along with some of the Hibernation modules being unloaded at the time of the crash.

And from MS on the 0x3B bug check


> This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.


If you have not already remove the video drivers using Driver Sweeper to get all the bits and pieces. Then install the latest full Catalyst Package> ATI Radeon


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\122411-17830-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0320c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`03451670
Debug session time: Sat Dec 24 01:51:20.849 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:34:02.348
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
....................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
.........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80003294a26, fffff88008ba00b0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
Arguments:
Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
Arg2: fffff80003294a26, Address of the instruction which caused the bugcheck
Arg3: fffff88008ba00b0, Address of the context record for the exception that caused the bugcheck
Arg4: 0000000000000000, zero.

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6
fffff800`03294a26 4c894008        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],r8

CONTEXT:  fffff88008ba00b0 -- (.cxr 0xfffff88008ba00b0)
.cxr 0xfffff88008ba00b0
rax=fff7f88002f66a48 rbx=fffffa8009c60120 rcx=fffffa8009072a60
rdx=fffffa8006cb58e0 rsi=00000000000006c0 rdi=fffff88002f64180
rip=fffff80003294a26 rsp=fffff88008ba0a90 rbp=fffffa8009072a60
 r8=fffffa8009c60140  r9=0000000000000026 r10=fffff88002f64180
r11=00000000002f5b00 r12=fffff88002f66a48 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=000000264868b9d6
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+0xc6:
fffff800`03294a26 4c894008        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],r8 ds:002b:fff7f880`02f66a50=????????????????
.cxr
Resetting default scope

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B

PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000328e092 to fffff80003294a26

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`08ba0a90 fffff800`0328e092 : fffffa80`09c60060 fffffa80`09c60060 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiInsertTimerTable+0xc6
fffff880`08ba0af0 fffff800`0328f742 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`049950dc fffffa80`00000026 fffff880`08ba0ca0 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x332
fffff880`08ba0b80 fffff800`0357f4de : fffffa80`09c60060 fffff800`03287d58 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000026 : nt!KeDelayExecutionThread+0x186
fffff880`08ba0bf0 fffff800`03287ed3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08ba0c01 ffffffff`fffe7960 000007fe`f8370b48 : nt!NtDelayExecution+0x59
fffff880`08ba0c20 00000000`772e165a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`0617f188 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772e165a


FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6
fffff800`03294a26 4c894008        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],r8

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

STACK_COMMAND:  .cxr 0xfffff88008ba00b0 ; kb

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!KiInsertTimerTable+c6

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff88008b9f8f0 rbx=fffff800033d3788 rcx=000000000000003b
rdx=00000000c0000005 rsi=fffff8000320c000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003288c40 rsp=fffff88008b9f7e8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80003294a26  r9=fffff88008ba00b0 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff88008b9f9e8 r12=fffff80003287ed3 r13=fffff80003491e28
r14=fffff80003287ac0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`03288c40 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff880`08b9f7f0=000000000000003b
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`08b9f7e8 fffff800`032881e9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03294a26 fffff880`08ba00b0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`08b9f7f0 fffff800`03287b3c : fffff880`08b9f9f8 00000000`00000801 ffffd5cb`7bf6abe2 fffff800`033b7350 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`08b9f930 fffff800`032b44fd : fffff800`034a67c8 fffff800`033e464c fffff800`0320c000 fffff880`08ba0858 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`08b9f970 fffff800`032b32d5 : fffff800`033d3788 fffff880`08b9f9e8 fffff880`08ba0858 fffff800`0320c000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`08b9f9a0 fffff800`032c4361 : fffff880`08ba0858 fffff880`08ba00b0 fffff880`00000000 fffff880`02f64180 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff880`08ba0080 fffff800`032882c2 : fffff880`08ba0858 fffffa80`09c60120 fffff880`08ba0900 00000000`000006c0 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff880`08ba0720 fffff800`03286bca : fffffa80`08401900 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff880`048e81d0 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff880`08ba0900 fffff800`03294a26 : 00000000`0583aeb0 fffffa80`083f2268 00000009`00000001 fffff880`02f64180 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08ba0900)
fffff880`08ba0a90 fffff800`0328e092 : fffffa80`09c60060 fffffa80`09c60060 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000002 : nt!KiInsertTimerTable+0xc6
fffff880`08ba0af0 fffff800`0328f742 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`049950dc fffffa80`00000026 fffff880`08ba0ca0 : nt!KiCommitThreadWait+0x332
fffff880`08ba0b80 fffff800`0357f4de : fffffa80`09c60060 fffff800`03287d58 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000026 : nt!KeDelayExecutionThread+0x186
fffff880`08ba0bf0 fffff800`03287ed3 : 00000000`00000000 fffff880`08ba0c01 ffffffff`fffe7960 000007fe`f8370b48 : nt!NtDelayExecution+0x59
fffff880`08ba0c20 00000000`772e165a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13 (TrapFrame @ fffff880`08ba0c20)
00000000`0617f188 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x772e165a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00ba7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`0320c000 fffff800`037f5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`037f5000 fffff800`0383e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00cb0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00d70000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00dcc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00dcc000 fffff880`00de7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01083000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`010a7000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010cd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010e2000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`010eb000 fffff880`01137000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01137000 fffff880`0114b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`0114b000 fffff880`011a9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`011a9000 fffff880`011fe000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01222000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`01223000 fffff880`013c6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`013c6000 fffff880`013e1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`014d7000 fffff880`015ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01667000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`0167c000 fffff880`016a6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`016a6000 fffff880`016af000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`016af000 fffff880`016b6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016c4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`016c4000 fffff880`016cd000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`016cd000 fffff880`018d1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`018d1000 fffff880`0191b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`0191b000 fffff880`01967000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`0196f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`019a9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019bb000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03ad8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`03ad8000 fffff880`03af6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`03af6000 fffff880`03b0e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b3b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b89000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03b89000 fffff880`03bad000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`03bad000 fffff880`03bde000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`03e80000 fffff880`03e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`03e97000 fffff880`03ea6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03ec4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03ec9000 fffff880`03f52000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`03f52000 fffff880`03f97000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fa0000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fc6000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`03fc6000 fffff880`03fd5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03ff2000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`03ff2000 fffff880`03ffb000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0402f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`04041000 fffff880`04098000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`04098000 fffff880`040a3000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`040a3000 fffff880`040f9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`040f9000 fffff880`0410a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0410a000 fffff880`04148000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04148000 fffff880`04154000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04154000 fffff880`04171000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04171000 fffff880`0418f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`0419e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041ae000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041c4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`041c4000 fffff880`041e8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041f4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0489b000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`05301000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`05301000 fffff880`053f5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`053f5000 fffff880`053f6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`05651500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`05652000 fffff880`0568f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0568f000 fffff880`056b1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`056b1000 fffff880`056b6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`056b7000 fffff880`056d6000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`056d6000 fffff880`056ee000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`056f6000 fffff880`05710000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`05710000 fffff880`0571f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`0571f000 fffff880`05720480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`05721000 fffff880`05764000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`05764000 fffff880`05778000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05778000 fffff880`0578a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`0578a000 fffff880`057a3000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`057a3000 fffff880`057fd000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06298000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06298000 fffff880`0633e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0633e000 fffff880`06349000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`06349000 fffff880`0637a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0637a000 fffff880`0638c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`0638c000 fffff880`063f5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`063f5000 fffff880`063fe000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06815000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06b06a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06b07000 fffff880`06b13000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b21000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`06b21000 fffff880`06b2d000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b2d000 fffff880`06b36000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b36000 fffff880`06b49000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b49000 fffff880`06b66000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`06b66000 fffff880`06b74000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06b74000 fffff880`06b8d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06b8d000 fffff880`06b95080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06b96000 fffff880`06ba3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06ba3000 fffff880`06bb1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06bb1000 fffff880`06bbf000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`06bbf000 fffff880`06bd9c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06bda000 fffff880`06bfd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`0a319000 fffff880`0a324000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00324000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0a34c000 fffff880`0a3bd000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0a324000 fffff880`0a330000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0a330000 fffff880`0a339000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0a339000 fffff880`0a34c000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0a2a8000 fffff880`0a319000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`01660000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`01669000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01669000 fffff880`0167c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0410a000 fffff880`04148000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f0b000 fffff880`00f62000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`03ec9000 fffff880`03f52000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`041ae000 fffff880`041c4000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`05764000 fffff880`05778000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`010cd000 fffff880`010e2000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e4d000 fffff880`00e58000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`03bad000 fffff880`03bde000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`0a319000 fffff880`0a324000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00e1a000 fffff880`00e23000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e23000 fffff880`00e4d000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`0489b000 fffff880`05301000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`011a9000 fffff880`011fe000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`056b7000 fffff880`056d6000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`01083000 fffff880`010a7000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`016af000 fffff880`016b6000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01072000 fffff880`01083000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`03ad8000 fffff880`03af6000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007c0000 fffff960`007e7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`0167c000 fffff880`016a6000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00cb0000 fffff880`00d70000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`01616000 fffff880`01646000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00c52000 fffff880`00cb0000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01072000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`0419e000 fffff880`041ae000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`06b13000 fffff880`06b21000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`03ea6000 fffff880`03ec4000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`03e97000 fffff880`03ea6000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01616000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0568f000 fffff880`056b1000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`06b2d000 fffff880`06b36000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b21000 fffff880`06b2d000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06b36000 fffff880`06b49000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06b07000 fffff880`06b13000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`05301000 fffff880`053f5000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`01137000 fffff880`0114b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`010eb000 fffff880`01137000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`013f2000 fffff880`013fc000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`019c4000 fffff880`019fe000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`018d1000 fffff880`0191b000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`063f5000 fffff880`063fe000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`037f5000 fffff800`0383e000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06b74000 fffff880`06b8d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06b8d000 fffff880`06b95080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06b66000 fffff880`06b74000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`03a0f000 fffff880`03ad8000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`019bb000 fffff880`019c4000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`04171000 fffff880`0418f000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0418f000 fffff880`0419e000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06ba3000 fffff880`06bb1000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b9d000 fffff800`00ba7000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`05721000 fffff880`05764000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`013c6000 fffff880`013e1000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`056b1000 fffff880`056b6200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`06815000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06bda000 fffff880`06bfd000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c31000 fffff880`00c3e000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06bb1000 fffff880`06bbf000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`05710000 fffff880`0571f000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06b96000 fffff880`06ba3000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e1a000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`03af6000 fffff880`03b0e000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`03b0e000 fffff880`03b3b000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`03b3b000 fffff880`03b89000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`03b89000 fffff880`03bad000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015ca000 fffff880`015d5000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00f6b000 fffff880`00f75000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`0114b000 fffff880`011a9000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`03e8c000 fffff880`03e97000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`019a9000 fffff880`019bb000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d7000 fffff880`015ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`041e8000 fffff880`041f4000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`0402f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`05615000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`03fc6000 fffff880`03fd5000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03f52000 fffff880`03f97000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015d5000 fffff880`015e6000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03e80000 fffff880`03e8c000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0320c000 fffff800`037f5000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01223000 fffff880`013c6000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`016a6000 fffff880`016af000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`0578a000 fffff880`057a3000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0489b000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`03fa0000 fffff880`03fc6000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`04154000 fffff880`04171000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00fb5000 fffff880`00fca000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00f75000 fffff880`00fa8000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fdf000 fffff880`00fe6000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff6000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`013e1000 fffff880`013f2000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`06298000 fffff880`0633e000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`05652000 fffff880`0568f000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c3e000 fffff880`00c52000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`041c4000 fffff880`041e8000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`00dcc000 fffff880`00de7000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c21000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`056f6000 fffff880`05710000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03e2f000 fffff880`03e80000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`016c4000 fffff880`016cd000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`0196f000 fffff880`019a9000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`056d6000 fffff880`056ee000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04041000 fffff880`04098000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`05615000 fffff880`05651500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`0681b000 fffff880`06b06a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`0633e000 fffff880`06349000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04148000 fffff880`04154000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`03fd5000 fffff880`03ff2000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`01967000 fffff880`0196f000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`06200000 fffff880`06298000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`0638c000 fffff880`063f5000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`06349000 fffff880`0637a000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`0571f000 fffff880`05720480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`016cd000 fffff880`018d1000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`0637a000 fffff880`0638c000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015e6000 fffff880`015f3000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01222000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`03e1b000 fffff880`03e2f000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`004b0000 fffff960`004ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`010a7000 fffff880`010cd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05778000 fffff880`0578a000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`06bbf000 fffff880`06bd9c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06b49000 fffff880`06b66000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`053f5000 fffff880`053f6f00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`040f9000 fffff880`0410a000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`057a3000 fffff880`057fd000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04098000 fffff880`040a3000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`040a3000 fffff880`040f9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fa8000 fffff880`00fb5000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`016b6000 fffff880`016c4000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00fca000 fffff880`00fdf000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00d70000 fffff880`00dcc000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`0191b000 fffff880`01967000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`03e00000 fffff880`03e1b000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e58000 fffff880`00efc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00efc000 fffff880`00f0b000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03f97000 fffff880`03fa0000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`00010000 fffff960`00324000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`03ff2000 fffff880`03ffb000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00f62000 fffff880`00f6b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01667000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`0a34c000 fffff880`0a3bd000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`0a324000 fffff880`0a330000   hiber_atapor
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`0a330000 fffff880`0a339000   hiber_atapi.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`0a339000 fffff880`0a34c000   hiber_dumpfv
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
fffff880`0a2a8000 fffff880`0a319000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00071000
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`01654000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`01654000 fffff880`01660000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`01660000 fffff880`01669000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01669000 fffff880`0167c000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`03294a26 fffff880`08ba00b0 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3419
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2798]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-770T-USB3
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I thought I removed Easy Tune, because I could not find it. However when I look now all I see is a program called "Easy Saver" so I am not sure how/where to uninstall this Easy Tune software.

I will remove and reinstall the video drivers, last time I did it i was getting an error whenever I reinstalled my USB driver, it was very odd. So i had to do the USB driver, then the video driver over again so it would stop crashing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

See if there is program called GWUM Tools.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I do not see GWUM either.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Might seem silly but try installing the latest version of easytune > GIGABYTE - Support & Downloads - Utility - Motherboard

Then if needed it should be listed in Programs and Features to remove


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was good for 2 days, but then just now I got a shut down out of nowhere. Not a BSOD so I have no log, but I'll post one if it happens.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sudden shutdowns without warning are usually power supply issues, heat can also cause it but generally the CPU will slow down first then shut off.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well the power supply is new. I have noticed the CPU slow before big time, but it was just sudden this time. What else can I do to see?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Monitor the temps while using the PC with Hardware Monitor 

Did the sudden shut downs occur with the old supply?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

The shutdowns before were sudden, cept i would usually notice when it was going to. My firefox would be slow and videos would get choppy. And it would shut down and/or freeze and/or blue screen throughout the night.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is a monitoring text. The temps seem okay, I'm not sure if anything else looks off. Should I just go about my business andddd watch it or?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run it on screen, the window gives you minimum and maximum along with current readings, the text report does not give.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, and would you like a screenshot or something later, or am I just to monitor to see if temps go up?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just monitor both temps and voltages, lets see if it shows anything strange.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

It looks normal to me, but I'm not sure what everything is supposed to be exactly.. there's a pic of it right now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The spec for the voltage rails is +/- 5% or 11.4v to 12.6v for the 12v reading 4.75v to 5.25v for the 5v reading, I don't actually believe the minimum readings are accurate in that image the PC should have shut down long before it dropped to 3.9xv, but it's sure sign something is going on there.
Do you have access to a digital voltmeter?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know what that means, and no sorry I do not have access to a digital voltmeter.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand and model is the new power supply?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is the one I ordered. Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The TX 750 is what's in it now?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had my computer in a cooler place, and haven't had troubles for a few days. I'm not sure if it's related. I'll post if it shuts down or BSOD soon.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Was it near a heat vent or baseboard unit?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

It was not, however, it's by a cool window at the moment...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I ask because I one a few years back that drove me nuts, client would bring the PC in ran fine on the bench finally on the 4th try I stopped by their house to find the tower sitting on top of a in floor heat vent, the room didn't get hot but the PC sure did


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Shut down then blue screen after starting up again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED but there is no address and no driver named.
I'm leaning towards hardware either CPU or Motherboard but there are no pointers in the dumps.


```
Opened log file 'C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\_99-dbug.txt'

Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.12.0002.633 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Owner\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010112-16255-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\mss*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7601 (Service Pack 1) MP (4 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`03217000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`0345c670
Debug session time: Sun Jan  1 21:15:40.611 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.735
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
...................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1E, {0, 0, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck;!sysinfo cpuinfo;!sysinfo machineid; !sysinfo cpuspeed; !sysinfo smbios .logclose;q
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (1e)
This is a very common bugcheck.  Usually the exception address pinpoints
the driver/function that caused the problem.  Always note this address
as well as the link date of the driver/image that contains this address.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000000, The exception code that was not handled
Arg2: 0000000000000000, The address that the exception occurred at
Arg3: 0000000000000000, Parameter 0 of the exception
Arg4: 0000000000000000, Parameter 1 of the exception

Debugging Details:
------------------


EXCEPTION_CODE: (Win32) 0 (0) - The operation completed successfully.

FAULTING_IP: 
+6566376633383338
00000000`00000000 ??              ???

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER1:  0000000000000000

EXCEPTION_PARAMETER2:  0000000000000000

ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0 - STATUS_WAIT_0

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

EXCEPTION_RECORD:  fffff800047959f8 -- (.exr 0xfffff800047959f8)
.exr 0xfffff800047959f8
ExceptionAddress: fffff8000329f2b2 (nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x00000000000000f2)
   ExceptionCode: c0000005 (Access violation)
  ExceptionFlags: 00000000
NumberParameters: 2
   Parameter[0]: 0000000000000000
   Parameter[1]: ffffffffffffffff
Attempt to read from address ffffffffffffffff

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff80004795aa0 -- (.trap 0xfffff80004795aa0)
.trap 0xfffff80004795aa0
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fff7fa80078bdb50 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffff8000340e148
rdx=00000000000000f6 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff8000329f2b2 rsp=fffff80004795c30 rbp=00000000000011f6
 r8=fffffa8007ae8a10  r9=00000000000000c0 r10=00000000000000f6
r11=0000000000000000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe cy
nt!KiTimerExpiration+0xf2:
fffff800`0329f2b2 48894808        mov     qword ptr [rax+8],rcx ds:fff7fa80`078bdb58=????????????????
.trap
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff8000328b5fe to fffff80003293c10

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`04794ad8 fffff800`0328b5fe : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`04795250 fffff800`032bf830 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`04794ae0 fffff800`032bf4fd : fffff800`0349d71c fffff800`033dac30 fffff800`03217000 fffff800`047959f8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`04794b10 fffff800`032be2d5 : fffff800`033de0fc fffff800`04794b88 fffff800`047959f8 fffff800`03217000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`04794b40 fffff800`032cf361 : fffff800`047959f8 fffff800`04795250 fffff800`00000000 fffff800`03409e80 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`04795220 fffff800`032932c2 : fffff800`047959f8 00000000`2ac1e4b3 fffff800`04795aa0 fffff800`0340e148 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`047958c0 fffff800`03291bca : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`085eaa00 fffffa80`085fc000 fffffa80`085eaa40 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`04795aa0 fffff800`0329f2b2 : 00000000`2ac12160 fffff800`04795c58 00000000`000011f6 fffff800`0340e148 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a
fffff800`04795c30 fffff800`0329f167 : 00000000`0e5df1c0 00000000`000011f6 00000000`0e5df103 00000000`000000f6 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0xf2
fffff800`04795cd0 fffff800`0328b96a : fffff800`03409e80 fffff800`03417cc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`014d7a00 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`04795d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`04796000 fffff800`04790000 fffff800`04795d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e
fffff800`0328b5fe 90              nop

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  1

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4e02aaa3

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_0_nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff800047950f0 rbx=fffff800033de0fc rcx=000000000000001e
rdx=fffff80004795d80 rsi=fffff80003217000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80003293c10 rsp=fffff80004794ad8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=fffff80004795250  r9=fffff80004794bd0 r10=fffff80004795db0
r11=fffff80004794b88 r12=fffff8000328b96a r13=fffff8000349b82c
r14=fffff8000328b5f0 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheck:
fffff800`03293c10 4883ec28        sub     rsp,28h
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`04794ad8 fffff800`0328b5fe : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000001 fffff800`04795250 fffff800`032bf830 : nt!KeBugCheck
fffff800`04794ae0 fffff800`032bf4fd : fffff800`0349d71c fffff800`033dac30 fffff800`03217000 fffff800`047959f8 : nt!KiKernelCalloutExceptionHandler+0xe
fffff800`04794b10 fffff800`032be2d5 : fffff800`033de0fc fffff800`04794b88 fffff800`047959f8 fffff800`03217000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff800`04794b40 fffff800`032cf361 : fffff800`047959f8 fffff800`04795250 fffff800`00000000 fffff800`03409e80 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x415
fffff800`04795220 fffff800`032932c2 : fffff800`047959f8 00000000`2ac1e4b3 fffff800`04795aa0 fffff800`0340e148 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x135
fffff800`047958c0 fffff800`03291bca : 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`085eaa00 fffffa80`085fc000 fffffa80`085eaa40 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2
fffff800`04795aa0 fffff800`0329f2b2 : 00000000`2ac12160 fffff800`04795c58 00000000`000011f6 fffff800`0340e148 : nt!KiGeneralProtectionFault+0x10a (TrapFrame @ fffff800`04795aa0)
fffff800`04795c30 fffff800`0329f167 : 00000000`0e5df1c0 00000000`000011f6 00000000`0e5df103 00000000`000000f6 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0xf2
fffff800`04795cd0 fffff800`0328b96a : fffff800`03409e80 fffff800`03417cc0 00000000`00000000 fffff880`014d7a00 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x277
fffff800`04795d80 00000000`00000000 : fffff800`04796000 fffff800`04790000 fffff800`04795d40 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x5a
start             end                 module name
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff800`03217000 fffff800`03800000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff800`03800000 fffff800`03849000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c8a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00ca0000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cb4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`00cb4000 fffff880`00d12000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00dd2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`00dd2000 fffff880`00de2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00dfc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00f3a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3a000 fffff880`00f49000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00fa0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fa9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fe6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`011b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`011b3000 fffff880`011f8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01289000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`01289000 fffff880`01292000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01295000 fffff880`012f3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`012f3000 fffff880`0130e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`0130e000 fffff880`01380000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`01380000 fffff880`01391000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`0139b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0139b000 fffff880`013bd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013e3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014d6000 fffff880`015c9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`015c9000 fffff880`015d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015dd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015fb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01859000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`01859000 fffff880`018a3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ef000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018f7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01931000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`01931000 fffff880`01943000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0194c000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`01986000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`0199c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019cc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019fd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`04007000 fffff880`04024000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`0403f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`0403f000 fffff880`04053000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`040a4000 fffff880`040b0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff880`040b0000 fffff880`040bb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`040ca000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`040ca000 fffff880`040e8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`040f9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`040f9000 fffff880`0411d000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`0411d000 fffff880`04143000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`04143000 fffff880`04158000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`04161000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`041b6000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`041b6000 fffff880`041e7000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`04221000 fffff880`04222480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`04229000 fffff880`04280000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`04280000 fffff880`0428b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0428b000 fffff880`042e1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`042e1000 fffff880`042f2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`042f2000 fffff880`04330000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`04330000 fffff880`0433c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`0433c000 fffff880`04359000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`04359000 fffff880`04369000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`04369000 fffff880`0437f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0437f000 fffff880`043a3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043af000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043de000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`043de000 fffff880`043f9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0486bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`04886000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04886000 fffff880`052ec000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`052ec000 fffff880`053e0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`053e0000 fffff880`053ef000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`053ef000 fffff880`053fe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0544e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0544e000 fffff880`05472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`05472000 fffff880`054a3000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`054a3000 fffff880`054ac000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`054ad000 fffff880`05576000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`05576000 fffff880`05594000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff880`05594000 fffff880`055ac000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055ac000 fffff880`055d9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0563c500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`0563d000 fffff880`0567a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`0567a000 fffff880`0569c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0569c000 fffff880`056a1200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056c3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)
fffff880`056d9000 fffff880`0571c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`0571c000 fffff880`05730000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`05730000 fffff880`05742000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`05742000 fffff880`0575b000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`0575b000 fffff880`057b5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`057b5000 fffff880`057ca000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`057ca000 fffff880`057e4c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`057e5000 fffff880`057fd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`066d9000 fffff880`0677f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0677f000 fffff880`0678a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`0678a000 fffff880`067bb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`067bb000 fffff880`067cd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`0680e000 fffff880`0681a000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0681a000 fffff880`06823000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06823000 fffff880`06836000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06836000 fffff880`06844000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`06844000 fffff880`0685d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0685d000 fffff880`06865080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06866000 fffff880`06873000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`06873000 fffff880`06881000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff880`06881000 fffff880`0688f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`0688f000 fffff880`068b2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`068b2000 fffff880`068d1000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`068d1000 fffff880`068e6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`068e7000 fffff880`06bd2a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`06bd3000 fffff880`06bdf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`06bdf000 fffff880`06bfc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`07cb0000 fffff880`07d48000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`07d48000 fffff880`07d51000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019da000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019da000 fffff880`019e6000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019ef000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
start             end                 module name
fffff880`042f2000 fffff880`04330000   1394ohci 1394ohci.sys Sat Nov 20 05:44:56 2010 (4CE7A6A8)
fffff880`00f49000 fffff880`00fa0000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:19:16 2010 (4CE79294)
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`01289000   afd      afd.sys      Sun Apr 24 22:33:58 2011 (4DB4DD96)
fffff880`04369000 fffff880`0437f000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0571c000 fffff880`05730000   amdiox64 amdiox64.sys Thu Feb 18 10:17:53 2010 (4B7D5A21)
fffff880`04143000 fffff880`04158000   amdppm   amdppm.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00ff3000 fffff880`00ffe000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Fri Mar 19 12:18:18 2010 (4BA3A3CA)
fffff880`05472000 fffff880`054a3000   AODDriver2 AODDriver2.sys Wed Jun 15 04:38:35 2011 (4DF86F8B)
fffff880`00e8d000 fffff880`00e96000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00c00000 fffff880`00c2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Nov 20 04:19:15 2010 (4CE79293)
fffff880`04886000 fffff880`052ec000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:52:46 2011 (4EBB3C7E)
fffff880`04161000 fffff880`041b6000   atikmpag atikmpag.sys Wed Nov 09 21:12:44 2011 (4EBB331C)
fffff880`068b2000 fffff880`068d1000   avgntflt avgntflt.sys Fri May 27 10:33:08 2011 (4DDFB624)
fffff880`040f9000 fffff880`0411d000   avipbb   avipbb.sys   Tue Jun 14 09:57:13 2011 (4DF768B9)
fffff880`01646000 fffff880`0164d000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`040e8000 fffff880`040f9000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`05576000 fffff880`05594000   bowser   bowser.sys   Tue Feb 22 23:55:04 2011 (4D649328)
fffff960`007a0000 fffff960`007c7000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Nov 20 07:55:34 2010 (4CE7C546)
fffff880`01613000 fffff880`0163d000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:19:20 2010 (4CE79298)
fffff880`00d12000 fffff880`00dd2000   CI       CI.dll       Sat Nov 20 08:12:36 2010 (4CE7C944)
fffff880`0199c000 fffff880`019cc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Nov 20 04:19:23 2010 (4CE7929B)
fffff880`00cb4000 fffff880`00d12000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0130e000 fffff880`01380000   cng      cng.sys      Sat Nov 20 05:08:45 2010 (4CE79E2D)
fffff880`04359000 fffff880`04369000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:33:17 2010 (4CE7A3ED)
fffff880`054a3000 fffff880`054ac000   cpuz135_x64 cpuz135_x64.sys Tue Nov 09 08:33:36 2010 (4CD94DB0)
fffff880`06800000 fffff880`0680e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`040ca000 fffff880`040e8000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:26:31 2010 (4CE79447)
fffff880`040bb000 fffff880`040ca000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`01986000 fffff880`0199c000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0567a000 fffff880`0569c000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0681a000 fffff880`06823000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0680e000 fffff880`0681a000   dump_ataport dump_ataport.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`06823000 fffff880`06836000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`06bd3000 fffff880`06bdf000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`052ec000 fffff880`053e0000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:50:50 2010 (4CE799FA)
fffff880`04800000 fffff880`04846000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:49:53 2010 (4CE799C1)
fffff880`00c76000 fffff880`00c8a000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`00c2a000 fffff880`00c76000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:24 2010 (4CE7929C)
fffff880`01391000 fffff880`0139b000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`0194c000 fffff880`01986000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:24:06 2010 (4CE793B6)
fffff880`01859000 fffff880`018a3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Nov 20 04:21:37 2010 (4CE79321)
fffff880`07d48000 fffff880`07d51000   gdrv     gdrv.sys     Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
fffff800`03800000 fffff800`03849000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Nov 20 08:00:25 2010 (4CE7C669)
fffff880`04846000 fffff880`0486a000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:42 2010 (4CE7A65E)
fffff880`06844000 fffff880`0685d000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`0685d000 fffff880`06865080   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Mon Jul 13 20:06:17 2009 (4A5BCBF9)
fffff880`06836000 fffff880`06844000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:43:49 2010 (4CE7A665)
fffff880`054ad000 fffff880`05576000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:24:30 2010 (4CE793CE)
fffff880`01943000 fffff880`0194c000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Sat Nov 20 04:18:54 2010 (4CE7927E)
fffff880`053e0000 fffff880`053ef000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06873000 fffff880`06881000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:33:25 2010 (4CE7A3F5)
fffff800`00b96000 fffff800`00ba0000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Feb 05 11:52:49 2011 (4D4D8061)
fffff880`056d9000 fffff880`0571c000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Nov 20 05:33:23 2010 (4CE7A3F3)
fffff880`012f3000 fffff880`0130e000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:21:15 2010 (4CE7930B)
fffff880`01460000 fffff880`0148b000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:10:34 2010 (4CE79E9A)
fffff880`0569c000 fffff880`056a1200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`068d1000 fffff880`068e6000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`0688f000 fffff880`068b2000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c93000 fffff880`00ca0000   mcupdate mcupdate.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`06881000 fffff880`0688f000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`053ef000 fffff880`053fe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`06866000 fffff880`06873000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:20 2009 (4A5BCA94)
fffff880`00de2000 fffff880`00dfc000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Nov 20 04:19:21 2010 (4CE79299)
fffff880`05594000 fffff880`055ac000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`055ac000 fffff880`055d9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Tue Apr 26 22:40:38 2011 (4DB78226)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0544e000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Fri Jul 08 22:46:28 2011 (4E17C104)
fffff880`0544e000 fffff880`05472000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Tue Apr 26 22:39:37 2011 (4DB781E9)
fffff880`015d2000 fffff880`015dd000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00fa9000 fffff880`00fb3000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01295000 fffff880`012f3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:21:56 2010 (4CE79334)
fffff880`040b0000 fffff880`040bb000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`01931000 fffff880`01943000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`014d6000 fffff880`015c9000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Nov 20 04:23:30 2010 (4CE79392)
fffff880`043a3000 fffff880`043af000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`043af000 fffff880`043de000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:32 2010 (4CE7A870)
fffff880`057b5000 fffff880`057ca000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Nov 20 05:52:20 2010 (4CE7A864)
fffff880`013e3000 fffff880`013f2000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`011b3000 fffff880`011f8000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:23:18 2010 (4CE79386)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01460000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Nov 20 04:23:13 2010 (4CE79381)
fffff880`015dd000 fffff880`015ee000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`040a4000 fffff880`040b0000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`03217000 fffff800`03800000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Wed Jun 22 22:53:23 2011 (4E02AAA3)
fffff880`01010000 fffff880`011b3000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Thu Mar 10 22:39:39 2011 (4D79997B)
fffff880`0163d000 fffff880`01646000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`05742000 fffff880`0575b000   nusb3hub nusb3hub.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
fffff880`041b6000 fffff880`041e7000   nusb3xhc nusb3xhc.sys Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
fffff880`013bd000 fffff880`013e3000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:52:18 2010 (4CE7A862)
fffff880`0433c000 fffff880`04359000   parport  parport.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e15000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:00 2010 (4CE792C0)
fffff880`00fb3000 fffff880`00fe6000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:19:11 2010 (4CE7928F)
fffff880`00e86000 fffff880`00e8d000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00dd2000 fffff880`00de2000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`01380000 fffff880`01391000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`066d9000 fffff880`0677f000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`0563d000 fffff880`0567a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00ca0000 fffff880`00cb4000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`0437f000 fffff880`043a3000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:34 2010 (4CE7A872)
fffff880`043de000 fffff880`043f9000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`04200000 fffff880`04221000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Nov 20 05:52:31 2010 (4CE7A86F)
fffff880`0486c000 fffff880`04886000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`04053000 fffff880`040a4000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Nov 20 04:27:51 2010 (4CE79497)
fffff880`014c0000 fffff880`014c9000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`014c9000 fffff880`014d2000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`015c9000 fffff880`015d2000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`018f7000 fffff880`01931000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Sat Nov 20 04:43:10 2010 (4CE7982E)
fffff880`057e5000 fffff880`057fd000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04229000 fffff880`04280000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Mon Mar 22 05:57:14 2010 (4BA73EFA)
fffff880`05600000 fffff880`0563c500   RtHDMIVX RtHDMIVX.sys Mon May 24 08:07:55 2010 (4BFA6C1B)
fffff880`068e7000 fffff880`06bd2a00   RTKVHD64 RTKVHD64.sys Tue Aug 30 05:24:37 2011 (4E5CAC55)
fffff880`0677f000 fffff880`0678a000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`04330000 fffff880`0433c000   serenum  serenum.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`04007000 fffff880`04024000   serial   serial.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:40 2009 (4A5BCAA8)
fffff880`018ef000 fffff880`018f7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`07cb0000 fffff880`07d48000   srv      srv.sys      Thu Apr 28 23:06:06 2011 (4DBA2B1E)
fffff880`06600000 fffff880`06669000   srv2     srv2.sys     Thu Apr 28 23:05:46 2011 (4DBA2B0A)
fffff880`0678a000 fffff880`067bb000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Thu Apr 28 23:05:35 2011 (4DBA2AFF)
fffff880`04221000 fffff880`04222480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`01655000 fffff880`01859000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Wed Sep 28 23:43:04 2011 (4E83E948)
fffff880`067bb000 fffff880`067cd000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Nov 20 05:51:48 2010 (4CE7A844)
fffff880`015ee000 fffff880`015fb000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Nov 20 04:22:06 2010 (4CE7933E)
fffff880`0139b000 fffff880`013bd000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Nov 20 04:21:54 2010 (4CE79332)
fffff880`0403f000 fffff880`04053000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Nov 20 06:03:40 2010 (4CE7AB0C)
fffff960`00420000 fffff960`0042a000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`0411d000 fffff880`04143000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:51:50 2010 (4CE7A846)
fffff880`05730000 fffff880`05742000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Nov 20 05:44:37 2010 (4CE7A695)
fffff880`057ca000 fffff880`057e4c80   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Nov 20 05:43:52 2010 (4CE7A668)
fffff880`06bdf000 fffff880`06bfc000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:14 2011 (4D8C0C0A)
fffff880`0486a000 fffff880`0486bf00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Thu Mar 24 23:28:59 2011 (4D8C0BFB)
fffff880`042e1000 fffff880`042f2000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:04 2011 (4D8C0C00)
fffff880`0575b000 fffff880`057b5000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Thu Mar 24 23:29:25 2011 (4D8C0C15)
fffff880`04280000 fffff880`0428b000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Thu Mar 24 23:29:03 2011 (4D8C0BFF)
fffff880`0428b000 fffff880`042e1000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Thu Mar 24 23:29:12 2011 (4D8C0C08)
fffff880`00fe6000 fffff880`00ff3000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`019ef000 fffff880`019fd000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0148b000 fffff880`014b0000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`00e15000 fffff880`00e2a000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Nov 20 04:19:28 2010 (4CE792A0)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e86000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:43 2010 (4CE792EB)
fffff880`018a3000 fffff880`018ef000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Nov 20 04:20:08 2010 (4CE792C8)
fffff880`04024000 fffff880`0403f000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:52:36 2010 (4CE7A874)
fffff880`014b0000 fffff880`014c0000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00e96000 fffff880`00f3a000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00f3a000 fffff880`00f49000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`01289000 fffff880`01292000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000c0000 fffff960`003d4000   win32k   win32k.sys   Wed Nov 23 23:51:38 2011 (4ECDCD5A)
fffff880`04158000 fffff880`04161000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`00fa0000 fffff880`00fa9000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`056a2000 fffff880`056c3000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Sat Nov 20 05:42:44 2010 (4CE7A624)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`019cc000 fffff880`019da000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000E000
fffff880`019da000 fffff880`019e6000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  0000C000
fffff880`019e6000 fffff880`019ef000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00009000
fffff880`01600000 fffff880`01613000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
    ImageSize:  00013000
Bugcheck code 0000001E
Arguments 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000
[CPU Information]
~MHz = REG_DWORD 3419
Component Information = REG_BINARY 0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Configuration Data = REG_FULL_RESOURCE_DESCRIPTOR ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,ff,0,0,0,0,0,0,0,0
Identifier = REG_SZ AMD64 Family 16 Model 4 Stepping 3
ProcessorNameString = REG_SZ AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor
VendorIdentifier = REG_SZ AuthenticAMD
Machine ID Information [From Smbios 2.4, DMIVersion 36, Size=2798]
BiosVendor = Award Software International, Inc.
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
SystemFamily =  
SystemVersion =  
SystemSKU =  
BaseBoardManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
BaseBoardProduct = GA-770T-USB3
BaseBoardVersion =  
sysinfo: unknown error 80004005
dump smbios [-csv | -v | -headers | -devices | -memory | -power | -cpu | -system]
quit:

¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Agree - unknown hardware failure.

When was Windows 7 last reinstalled?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Mid August they replaced the motherboard, harddrive, and reinstalled Win 7.

And then two weeks later it started again, I sent it back and they said this "Our service department found the issue that was causing the blue screen to be a loose CPU inside the computer. Most likely the CPU got loose due to hard handling of the computer by the courier. Our service technician secured the CPU back onto the motherboard and tested your computer over the weekend without any further issues. We had it running both on idle and stressed test without any problems. They will do a final test to make sure everything is working as it should be and it will be shipped back to you."


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Time to call them and tell them it didn't work.

If in fact the CPU came loose during shipping(I doubt it if properly latched an AMD heatsink & CPU are held in pretty well) it may have damaged either the pins on the CPU or the socket.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I did tell them they didn't fix my computer and all they said to me was it is past warranty, and I would have to fix it myself. I have been so frustrated with this company. I doubted the CPU came loose also, but what can I do about them lying about all the ****** parts in their computers?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

This is my processor Newegg.com - AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor HDZ965FBGMBOX and on the right side it says a limited 3 year parts warranty. Soooo does it sound like I can contact the manufacturer of my cpu and get it replaced, or is that not how it works.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get it directly from Cyberpower or from a third party?
Have you inquired about the cost of the extended warranty?
There blurb about other companies and longer warranties is interesting since you'll need original receipts for some of the components and others like the CPU would depend on how they bought them on what the warranty terms are. Components when sold as OEM as opposed to retail are not only packaged differently but many times carry a shorter warranty and/or different warranty terms.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got it through Newegg originally, and they replaced it once themselves. And then later I had to go through Cyberpower directly for the 1 year parts warranty. I have not asked about the cost of extended warranty.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here's the AMD page on warranty terms> Warranty Service: OEM Processors


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

So cyberpower is my system builder, and their warranty was done a couple months ago, it sounds like? I'dddd have to replace the cpu myself, and hope again, that it stops the BSOD.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looking at the reviews for the motherboard on N'egg> Newegg.com - GIGABYTE GA-770T-USB3 AM3 AMD 770 USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

I would think about swapping it first.

I have used several of these boards late in 2010 through about last June and haven't had an issue with them however.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch yeah lots of BSOD complaints. Well since I got that same board already replaced, I should probably go with a different one. I unfortunately have no idea how to pick out a new motherboard, any advice is awesome. And if I can't afford this right now, is it wise to use my computer, or would that risk burning out other parts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You currently have the 770 chipset, it was upgraded first to the 870 and now currently the 970, the 990 in the comp list is the top of the line chipset, all are ATX form factor(size of the board) with pretty much the same feature set> Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more! 

Activating Windows automatically after reinstalling may be an issue, if needed use the phone activation and just explain the original motherboard failed is no longer available and you had to replace it, I've never had a problem getting an activation number on a legit repair.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got another freeze, and then a BSOD. I'm not sure if it has more valuable info.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

And another BSOD and shutdown. Looks like the board will be next on my list. Is it safe to use the computer when the BSOD become more frequent or could I fry other parts?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I don't see you damaging other parts, only casualty will be the Windows installation which you'll want to reinstall anyway.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

See if driver updates are available for:

```
[font=lucida console]
nusb3xhc.sys    Thu Nov 18 20:34:25 2010 (4CE5D421)
nusb3hub.sys    Thu Nov 18 20:34:24 2010 (4CE5D420)
gdrv.sys        Thu Mar 12 23:22:29 2009 (49B9D175)
[/font]
```
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nusb3xhc.sys 
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=nusb3hub.sys
http_:_//sysnative.com/drivers/driver.php?id=gdrv.sys 



Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`



BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010412-14492-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Jan  4 02:38:38.888 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:34:36.402
BugCheck FE, {5, fffffa80084e61a0, 10024396, fffffa8008fe8258}
Probably caused by : usbehci.sys ( usbehci!EHCI_sMode_PollEndpointSlot+6c )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xFE
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xFE_usbehci!EHCI_sMode_PollEndpointSlot+6c
Bugcheck code 000000FE
Arguments 00000000`00000005 fffffa80`084e61a0 00000000`10024396 fffffa80`08fe8258
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3



¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010312-13915-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Jan  3 19:02:58.153 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:41.652
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!GreUpdateSprite+6d0 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  explorer.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!GreUpdateSprite+6d0
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`001e6040 fffff880`085e1250 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I can try updating those drivers again, if I can find them. I got a couple more BSOD that I've attached. Are they all driver related, and because of the board dying? I am gonna order one asap, probably tomorrow.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

The 2 latest dumps point to video & possibly memory, but reveal nothing else.

I honestly don't know if the board is dying or not; it is a likely candidate. Unfortunately, nothing in mini kernel dumps would ever provide definite proof of a specific piece of failing hardware.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


`


BSOD SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010512-15288-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Jan  5 18:11:15.882 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:06:08.380
Probably caused by : win32k.sys ( win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  ielowutil.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_win32k!NtGdiCloseProcess+2ab
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff960`0012e92b fffff880`08af1fb0 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert\_jcgriff2_\dbug\__Kernel__\010512-16270-01.dmp]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Jan  5 04:36:00.699 2012 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 8:59:36.197
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseCoreResource+146 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_dxgkrnl!DXGADAPTER::ReleaseCoreResource+146
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff800`0327240d fffff880`0b05ac30 00000000`00000000
BiosVersion = F5a
BiosReleaseDate = 09/27/2010
SystemManufacturer = Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
SystemProductName = GA-770T-USB3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I was going to order this one Newegg.com - ASUS M5A97 AM3+ AMD 970 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard with UEFI BIOS from Newegg, but my card will not work. So i was looking around, and was hoping I could order this one Amazon.com: ASUS M5A97 Evo - AM3+ - 970 - SATA 6Gbps and USB 3.0 - ATX AMD ATX DDR3 2133 Motherboards: Electronics Is it the same, it has a slightly different name. If not, where else should I order this board from. Thanks!

That link isn't showing up right, but it is ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A97 EVO instead of ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A97


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

And reading more reviews, it says the EVO has memory problems. Hmm, I do not want to have to buy memory also. Perhaps I could find the ASUS M5A97 elsewhere.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The memory controller is on the CPU itself, there is no valid reason for the evo board to have any more memory issues then any other board from asus as they use the same ram slots and circuits


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll have my new board Wednesday, hopefully I will be able to put it in myself without issue...I have not replaced a board before. I will be back in a few days. Thanks again for being so helpful and sticking through this.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Only thing you'll need is thermal paste to replace what's currently between the CPU and heatsink, use a coffee filter and a little alcohol to clean off the top of the CPU before removing it from the socket on the current board, clean off the bottom of the heatsink before reinstalling.
Arctic Silver Incorporated - Route to Product Instructions for Arctic Silver 5


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've had a few BSOD happen specifically after I close a game. Is this driver related, or just happening cuz my board could be a problem? I've attached a few. I'm putting in the board in the morning, though I dont have thermal paste, I will have to get some and read about replacing.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's still different processes/drivers crashing because of invalid references to memory address, I'd say it's the board acting up.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Will I need to do a re-installation of Win 7 also? If so a totally clean install, or no, and where do I get it or should I have a disc.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would do a clean install, the disk should have come with the PC, or at least a recovery disk.

Is there a Win7 Key code sticker on the PC case?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Uhm is that the product key sticker, or different? that's the only thing I see on it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the product key sticker.
What version of Win 7 Home Premium, Pro, Ult, x86 or x64? And English U.S.(correct?)


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Win 7 home premium x64, yes English.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm confident i got the board in and everything plugged in correctly. The thermal pasting was a bit intimidating but I think it's done right. I am having one issue, I dont seem to have a place to plug in my HD Audio cord. I got the Asus M5A97, not the evo. Do I just tie it up and not use it, and will my sound quality be less now or?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Apparently I did it wrong. When I give it power and turned it on, the monitor stayed black and the video card fan(I'm pretty sure anyway, might be CPU) in the computer was louder than usual. It powered on but wouldn't boot to anything, all the fans are running, the lights on and green on the board.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I am thinking I put the CPU on wrong, or glued it wrong. So I put the first part on, and spread it out with a card the size of a quarter, then I put the glob on the size of a piece of rice and put it on. My friend lifted my CPU and said it didn't spread out right. So I'm not sure if i know how to do that, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Audio goes to the AAFP header, that's for headphone/mic jacks on the front of the Case.


As for the thermal compound just use the middle dot method> http://www.arcticsilver.com/PDF/appmeth/amd/md/amd_app_method_middle_dot_v1.3.pdf
If you have installed the heatsink and pick it up to look at it you'll need to remove the paste and redo as doing so allows air to trapped in pockets in the fresh compound.

Since you'll need to redo the paste you can check the CPU is installed correctly, Make sure the triangle on the corner of the CPU is lined up with the triangle on the socket(second image)

Make sure the 8 pin(4 yellow, 4 black) CPU power plug is fully seated and that it is the 8 pin or 4 + 4 pin not the 8 pin or 6 + 2 pin PCIe power plug(Confusing I Know), the 24 pin main power is fully seated, the ram sticks are in the blue slots and the key/notch lined up correctly.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I redid the CPU glue and it's right now. I tried to boot up again and it will not, still just black and will not start up. There was still a loud fan, and I listened closer and I'm for sure it's the video card now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Pull the board out and set it up on the bench to ensure there are not any shorts to the case> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I set up the bench test, and it's the same thing. CPU fan spinning, LED light on, video card fan is spinning and loud, and the monitor light is orange. No boot.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I read a few reviews on the board, and I found these. I tried moving the video card to the other slot, and it made the fan sound normal instead of super loud, but the rest is still the same.



> _Cons:_ Nowhere in the manual did it say that if you are using 1 video card, put it in the bottom-most slot.





> _Cons:_ got this board around mid Dec to build music production computer. I got the board, installed it with the new 8 core processors and 16 GB of beautiful RAM and no post. I purchased a SECOND video card to debug, still no POST. RMAed the board via Newegg, then I get it and installed it and STILL NO POST. Then I called ASUS customer service and they told me about the BIOS update that needs to happen and were very nice actually and sent me a little parcel with my new BIOS chip. Excited and gleeful I was very careful to put in the chip perfectly without damaging the pins NO POST. Then I just decided to buy another single core Sempron for $40, got it tonight and installed it... NO POST. So I unplugged everything and tried the video card in both slots looking for POST and nothing. I also tried the old BIOS chip from before and NOTHING. Also all my stuff is past return date. I even broke down crying recently (grown man). My $1100 computer is just a paperweight.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have also been reading about the BIOS needing to be updated, but how could I do that if I only have a black screen...?


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you checked voltage settings? I've seen these exact types of errors and behavior when the RAM voltage was incorrect.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't, how do I do that?


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

Depending on the type of motherboard, you can see or change voltage for a number of settings. the quickest thing you could do is download and run something like siv (SIV - System Information Viewer) to poll the data from your motherboard. 

Often, this issue has something to do with RAM settings; e.g. you have RAM meant to be run at 9-9-9-24 / 1.65 Volts, you're running it at 1.5 Volts, etc.

Using SIV, you should be able to get a full text output of your current settings. from there, try to isolate the RAM type and current configuration.

***Just remembered you're not getting into the OS at all. What's the exact Motherboard model again?


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

if it's the Asus you just ordered, I have a server running on that board. Should be able to get you through the right settings, what is the RAM and Proc in the board? Are you still using the 965 Phenom?

I have gone through this thread now in full, and can definitely understand your frustration with all of these problems. one thing I do not seem to be able to find in your provided details is the manufacturer and product number for the 16 Gig RAM sticks. Also, who told you to put the 5770 in the second PCIE_16 slot? Not that it would be the reason for these errors, but since you probably will not want to ever open your Computer Case again after all of this, you might want to just go ahead and make sure it's in the slot nearest the Processor. That's the correct location for the single card in this Mobo. 

Have you run the bios utility that comes up right after booting?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the ASUS M5A97.* CPU:*AMD Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor. I have 8 gigs of RAM, four 2 gig sticks if that is what you mean?

I don't boot up at all, the screen is just black when i push the button til i kill the power.


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, let's get the RAM type, then pull all of the sticks of RAM out except the one in the first slot. let's see if the system can crawl before you start walking.... 

if you can not boot with only one stick, pull the last one out, and boot again. the beeps are important at this point. let me know how you turn out here, i'm going up to my lab to grab the mobo manual i have for that board.

btw, the asus board runs fans on high at boot until you configure them in the fan settings. if it sounds like a jet engine about to take off, that's a good thing.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Pull the board out and set it up on the bench to ensure there are not any shorts to the case> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


I have it set up like that atm ^ the bare minimum in there, including only one RAM stick, I do not hear any beeps.

edit: I haven't tried with zero RAM, I will go do that now.


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

still need the prod number on the ram sticks.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

No RAM in, no beeps, just same thing as before. Would it still beep having it hooked up like I do?

Prod number on RAM sticks, I'm not sure which that is so I'll include everything I see.
F3-10600CL9S-2GBNY PC3-10600
DDR3-2G CL9-9-24 1.5V
S/N: 10360640029301


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

no ram and no beeps. did you move the video card back to slot 1 yet?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

It's in slot 2 at the moment still, since it apparently has to be there? I'm not sure.


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

ok, we need it in slot one, get the fans whirring loudly again, and let's focus on getting your Bios updated to the 0901 version so you can at least get into an operating system.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A97


P.S. Slot one means the longer style PCIE slot nearest the processor.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

K yeah I was reading about that. I will go move that back to 1 anddddd yeah hopefully i can update to 0901. Can I boot it from a USB if I can't even get to a boot menu though?


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

you will be able to boot to a usb if we get it to post. and you just need the bios files on the usb, the utility within the bios itself loads them for the flash. so, posting is our goal right now, then get into the utility.

what video connection cable type are you using? VGA, HDMI or DVI?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Alright that sounds good, my cable is VGA


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

i'm having a bit of trouble with the forum in my browser at the moment, did you post the current status yet? moved to slot 1 fans loud, wait for the asus utility to come up after 30 seconds or so, and what happens?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I dont know what Asus utility you mean, nothing happens after I turn it on.


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

i'm having spotty connectivity through my ISP at the moment, in case i get stuck offline, PC Troubleshooting No Post Diagnosis (NCIX Tech Tips #54) - YouTube


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've tried most of those, I am not sure how to clear the CMOS, I dont see the jumper piece he had. And I also don't have a different video card besides the old one in this computer that is like a Radeon 9600.


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

OK, so in an attempt to summarize the current issues....

1) Your current PC does not post on boot. No beeps, no video, with and without RAM.
2) The PC Components are:
a) Asus 5A97 Mobo
b) Phenom II 965 Proc
c) 8 Gigabytes (2x4) DDR3 RAM -- 9-9-9-24/1.5 Volts (you gave me a bad part number so verify that it is a "T" not a "Y" just to make sure its G.Skill RAM
d) Corsair 750 Watt Power Supply
e) AMD/ATI Radeon 5770 PCIE GPU in the first x16 slot.

3) On boot, the fans kick on at full power, as they are supposed to do when initially configuring the ASUS board. But then nothing else occurs, e.g. no beep, no change in fan speed, no video.

So, if this if the first time you've attempted to boot with the new motherboard and have never had a successful POST, I think you've got only a few suspects:
1) Power. This has happened to me before with, ironically, a corsair 750W power supply, but it is pretty uncommon.
2) Video Card. This is most likely the one I'd try out. Pull the card, boot, and listen for beeps. Also, the 5770 requires a PCIE power connection if memory serves correctly..... That would be a surefire no video on post issue. Did you plug in the separate power connection from your PS?

By the way, I should have thought to ask this first, you do have a speaker hooked up to the motherboard, right?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

That is all correct, sorry about the RAM part number, the info there is all what i see on the stick. The S/N is the part number? If so it's correct, I'm not sure where else I'd find it.

Edit: I also have the power cable in the video card, and I've also tried without the video card even in.

And, I feel stupid and hopefully I didn't miss something obvious because of it, but speaker... you mean like a speaker system? Sorry, I'm not sure, but I dont think I do.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Considering the all the other components are from a working setup and this is a motherboard swap, it's only going to be a either a defective board, or a short to the case, if you have it set op on the bench and still no boot return the board.
The x4 965 predates the board model so the release bios will support it.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Considering the all the other components are from a working setup and this is a motherboard swap, it's only going to be a either a defective board, or a short to the case, if you have it set op on the bench and still no boot return the board.
> The x4 965 predates the board model so the release bios will support it.


Do you suggest I get the same model, or a different one?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The same I haven't seen a bunch of negative reviews on it at all.

Just to double check assemble everything back in the old board and make sure it runs(eliminates any overlooked connections)


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

re: the speaker, in the asus packaging, there should have been a little black cylinder with red and black intertwined wires coming off of it and a plug that says "Speaker" about a half an inch wide. That's what produces the beeps you are listening for. 

Hope you figure this out without having to send it back. That board is just fine, though it's really better used with a bulldozer proc.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my old board in, and used it last night, but not for long. It's bsod/restarting almost constantly, and today it would turn on, but I had a black screen. It was just like when i had the other board, black screen, fans run, wouldn't boot.

I'm glad I can put a board in correctly, but what if the new board doesn't work either? I'm only worried about that cuz I got the same black screen problem briefly with my current one, but it did boot after that.

The exchanged board will be here Wednesday, and I will try then.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Blah bad news, same thing. Black monitor, will not boot. It sounds like it is booting, I just have zero display, and sometimes the video card is loud but there was a time when I started it and the whole computer sounded normal, I thought it was going to boot. No luck.

I tried again with the old board before I took it out, and after constant BSOD the last few days, I got a message on start up that said Status: 0xc000000f Info: the boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible. What does this mean?

Could I be missing something easy, a cord wrong or something...but it didn't work even with a bench test, does that mean video card, orrrrrr cpu. x.x What can I do now....I've replaced most parts, I can't believe all this crap, I can't afford it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

From the power supply make sure the 24 pin main power lead is fully seated, the 8 pin CPU is fully seated and is the CPU power lead(4 + 4) and not a 8 pin PCIe video card power lead(usually 6 + 2), the 6 pin power is hooked to the video card, Monitor hooked to the card and the card is fully seated, also double check the ram is inserted in the correct orientation(align the notch on the ram with the tab in the slot) and fully seated, with no drives hooked up and none of the front panel wiring hooked up momentarily touch the 2 Power pins on the front panel header, it should start.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe I have it set up correctly http://i.imgur.com/pZiyz.jpg here is a pic, 24 pin in right, CPU plugged in, 4+4 in, 6 pin video card, monitor. I do not have a speaker set up on bench, I"m not 100% sure how. However I had it in my case everything everything in and wasn't getting beeps either.

I've tried reseating the ram, trying each stick in each slot, only one in, etc. I wasn't getting beeps either way. I tried both PCIE slots, and no video card at all. I moved the jumper, and back.

The CPU is correct, I followed the pasting directions exactly and put it in just like it said.

The monitor light just turns to orange as soon as it's hooked to the video card, and remains black when I power on. It sounds like it's booting, all fans still, the green motherboard light is on. Just no display, still.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your are using the blue PCIe slot for the video card correct? Try the black slot.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

The only difference when it's in the black slot, is that the video card fan is less loud than when it's in the blue one.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is the older system a PCIe video card?
If so try the card in this board.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not sure, it's a Radeon 9600, that is all I know. How do I tell?


----------



## heuristik (Jan 15, 2012)

have you tried using either a dvi or hdmi connection with this board? i think the board defaults to those first on post, maybe you're just not seeing anything because nothing is displaying to the vga?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What brand/model PC(or motherboard) is the card in?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I googled the card and it sounds like it wont work with mine. My PC is an old Dell Dimension 4600


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No that's an AGP slot the 9600 could have been either a AGP or PCIe card but yours is AGP.

Thinking............


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board has a dram led light in between the the last ram slot and the edge of the motherboard is on, off or blinking?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw the light, I think you are talking about, blink once when I was reseating RAM. It lit up red once when i took the RAM out before the comp fans were totally off. But that is the only time I've seen it on.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Boot the board and see it the light blinks at all as it starts to boot.

Do you also have the green stand by power led towards the bottom of the board lit up?


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

If you are talking about the MemOK button, that does not light up. I do not see any light other than the green board light when I switch on the psu.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The memory led is just above the mem_ok button, they will usually blink when as the board posts. Have you tried 1 stick of ram in every slot(make sure to shut down and unplug the power cord before removing the stick).


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah I went through the RAM, and indeed no lights that I can see.

I found this big list I've been going through again PERFORM THESE STEPS before posting about POST/boot/no video problems! - New-System-Build - Homebuilt-Systems I do not have a speaker though... so i'm kind of flying blind. I've contacted my local tech, and may need to take it in. I'm either missing something obvious, or something else is wrong. Is there any way i can hear beeps without the speaker.

Also, if my computer started up with the old board and all the same parts, could it be something incompatible with this one. I'm at such a loss.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I see nothing that would be incompatible, the only way to hear the beeps is with the 2 wire speaker that hooks to speaker connection on the front panel header of the motherboard.

Before you take anywhere contact Asus support and see what if anything they can add.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've emailed my local tech place twice and haven't gotten a reply. I am going to try calling if I'm able at the right hours, but I have a feeling they will be very expensive and take awhile because it's a small town business. Asus has not contacted me back and it's been a week. A few friends of friends I've been trying to contact for tech support haven't gotten back to me yet either.

So what I am going to try jus to be 100% sure is a totally different board, and a speaker. I really hope I am building it right, the CPU and heatsink is the only thing I could have wrong. but I do not think so because I put my old board back together and it worked. I am hoping my friend's brother gets back to me and he can put it together with the new board and test parts and such.

I am hoping I get beep codes now, but what is most likely the next thing I'd have to buy to test if 1. the board doesn't post AGAIN, and 2. I get more BSOD after.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been reading reviews on these Asus boards, and I founds this:

_Cons:_ if you buy this Board you will NEED A NON-FX AM3 processor handy to boot it, install a OS and run the Bios flasher. since this board is unable to recognize the FX chip, trying to boot it without a Bios update will cause it hang on post. also Asus ez flash can't find the 1xxx bios file so you need to update it on the OS side.

I'm not fully sure if this could be my issue, but it does seem like it's stopping on the CPU, considering I couldn't get a post with the bare minimum. Should I try a different brand of board, or could this point to my CPU being bad, and I should try a different CPU with the asus m5a97 I have now.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You have a non-fx CPU, the fx series is the newest that have video integrated into the CPU> FX series CPU's


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to try a *M5A99X Evo*, but the reviews are always worrying me. Seems that anything that could go wrong with my computer will. If this 3rd Asus board will not boot, do I have the option of going to a different brand.. but I will see I suppose.

This is the review Amazon.com: The Magic Farmer's review of ASUS M5A99X Evo - AM3+ - 990X - SATA 6Gbps... sounds quite similar to my situation with my first two boards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There's always this Gigabyte board> http://www.amazon.com/GIGABYTE-GA-9...f=sr_1_22?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1327619008&sr=1-22


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

I got my M5A99X Evo put in, and I am in BIOS right now. I am reading through my motherboard user guide while I monitor the temps. So I set up my BIOS/boot priority and then I put it in my case and such, and I want to put in my Win 7 CD and have it boot to that off the bat, correct?

Any tips/helpful hints are appreciated. I'm reading but this is my first time installing a board and configuring the bios and everything. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like things are looking up 

Put the DVD in the drive, shut down, turn on tapping F12 that should bring up a one time boot menu, select the dvd drive ot boot from, you should see a message to "Press any Key to boot from the CD" press any key, format the hard drive and install is the best way in this case. 
After windows finishes installing put the motherboard disk in the drive and install the drivers on it for the chipset, audio, lan.
Then D/L and install the video driver.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance, I got the drivers installed off the disk, but what video driver. Like for my video card or?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes for the video card, Win 7 will install one but it may not be the latest driver.


----------



## LauraE112 (Dec 17, 2008)

Well so far, I have seen some very early signs that I will start BSOD again, but I really really hope not. A couple of my programs have frozen a few times, firefox and ventrilo, and my game froze just now. My keyboard/mouse/headset is plugged into a USB 3 plug, and randomly that will go out, and I wont have a mouse or keyboard for a few seconds. When the game and the rest of my computer froze, I also lost keyboard and mouse so I couldn't do anything but shut down.

The freezes, and programs crashing I had last time also, a bit before I started crashing or having BSOD, so I may be back if I continue to have issues.  I really really hope not.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try plugging the KB and mouse into the two top usb ports on the motherboard I/O panel.


----------

